# Ti Treffen Franken 2013



## shutupandride (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo Titanradfreunde und -interessierte,

Wie beim Treff 2012 in Zürich schon großmäulig verkündet, will euch dieses äußerst dynamische Duo hier



(sorry für den Diebstahl, versus)

und ein netter Herr aus Fürth, der sich Altitude nennt (und mir gerne noch ein Photo von sich schicken und ich dann einfügen darf),  

vom 31.05.-02.06.2013 ein Titantreffen in Franken veranstalten

Der Plan sieht so aus:

Freitag Nachmittag Anreise nach Nürnberg, evtl. Freitag Abend Nightride am Schmausenbuck (Nürnberg) mit 45 Minuten-Runde Rückkunft am Startpunkt mit dortigem Essen und Trinken. Die Runde ist ausgeschildert  und kann, je nach "Bedarf" auch öfter befahren werden.  Alternativ wäre auch Sightseeing mit Rad in Nürnberg und Einkehrschwung denkbar.

Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten z.B. hier, unweit des Schmausenbucks
http://www.hotel-jaegerheim.de/html/preise_kategorien.htm

Samstag früh Fahrt mit dem Zug nach Lichtenfels und 2tägige Tour über die Fränkische Alb (je nach Kondition, Lust und Wetter: Main Donau Weg nach Hersbruck oder Frankenweg nach Gräfenberg, bzw. Lauf); in beiden Fällen um die 120km und rund 2000hm, kann man auch in einem Tag schaffen, aber wir wollen ja nicht hetzen ...
Mittendrin Übernachtung mit wahlweise fränkischen oder tschechischen  Spezialitäten http://www.tucherstuben.eu/ in Pottenstein.

Sagt uns bitte bis 22.02. Bescheid, damit wir die Zugfahrt (max 16 Fahrradstellplätze) bzw. die Übernachtung (im Vorschlag noch 20 Plätze frei) buchen können.
Wenn die Teilnehmer feststehen, können wir auch noch ausmachen, worauf die Mehrheit mehr Lust hat am Freitag, entweder Nightride oder Sightseeing...  

Auf rege Teilnahme hoffen: Basti (Jesusfreak), Alex (Altitude) und der Alex.


----------



## TiJoe (8. Februar 2013)

Erster! 

Nach der Vorankündigung ist der Termin schon im Familienkalender eingetragen! 

Ceya, Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (8. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Erster!


hab doch gesagt, dass wir uns bald sehen ...


----------



## singlestoph (9. Februar 2013)

der herr alti-dingelingsi


----------



## drinkandbike (9. Februar 2013)

komme

drinkandbike aus Frankfurt


----------



## Altitude (9. Februar 2013)

@stoph

dange...


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> @stoph
> 
> dange...



Da  schAut der stoph aber noch fit aus in der spiegelung der Sonnenbrille 
Altes  Foto ?


----------



## Altitude (9. Februar 2013)

war glaub ich die "cyclera 2006" in leipzig...





in knapp 7 jahren hab ich mich a bisserl verändert:




rapha cross condo 2012 in füssen


----------



## shutupandride (9. Februar 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


>


was zur Hölle ist in Dich gefahren, das Steelman zu verkaufen


----------



## Altitude (9. Februar 2013)

buberla, wenn ich dir verzähl was ich scho alles verkaaft hab, weist du mich in die gschlossene ein...


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2013)

super jungs!

ihr müsst am 22. februar wissen wer kommt um das alles zu buchen? 

wusste gar nicht, dass das so ein touristischer topspot ist 



eh wurscht, dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (9. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, dass das so ein touristischer topspot ist


das Problem ist, dass da in Bayern Ferien sind und der Donnerstag davor Feiertag (Himmelfahrt?), insofern ist zu befürchten, dass es da rappelvoll ist.
Außerdem wär´s (mir zumindest) wichtig, dass wir alle im gleichen Hotel/Pension sind und nicht über´s ganze Kaff verteilt (wo Du sicher vor Ort auch noch am 01.06. irgendwo einzelne Zimmer bekommst).
Wir könnten sicher auch noch bis Ende März oder länger warten, aber dann wird´s einfach schwierig mit 15-20 Leuten in _einer_ Unterkunft unterzukommen, da die eben alle eher klein sind von der Kapazität her


----------



## Altitude (9. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, dass das so ein touristischer topspot ist



im summer wimmelds in poddensta blos so von preissen - da ist a frühe
reservierung in der herberche scho a ganz gudder plan vom zigarettenbürschla...


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2013)

ok, welche radgrösse wird empfohlen 




titantreffen 2012_43 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## singlestoph (9. Februar 2013)

26" wassonst?


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Februar 2013)

Ich sach ma so Volker, wennst auf dem Radl die Tour mitfährst, sind dir ewiger Ruhm, n Kasten fränggisches Bier und ein Sonderpreis sicher!

Könntest du ne Kiste Flamme Rouge Trikots mitbringen Stoph?


----------



## MisterXT (12. Februar 2013)

So, geschafft. Kann das Weibchen im Wellnesshotel abgeben und bin damit:

Dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (13. Februar 2013)

MisterXT schrieb:


> So, geschafft. Kann das Weibchen im Wellnesshotel abgeben und bin damit:
> 
> Dabei!!!


sehr gut!
ebenso bei drinkandbike


----------



## TiJoe (14. Februar 2013)

Mein "best friend" Andi fragt die Woche mal an, ob er an dem WE frei bekommt.

Dann komme ich zu zweit! ;-))

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (14. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Mein "best friend" Andi ...


der aus Bayreuth?
Klar, nimm ihn mit!


----------



## Baldi (15. Februar 2013)

ich will auch ---> über die verbreiteten Gesteine, welche Teil der Süddeutschen Großscholle, des Fränkisch-Schwäbischen Schichtstufenlandes, dessen stratigraphisch vom Keuper bis Kreide reichende Sedimentgesteine dem Alten Gebirge im Osten vorgelagert sind ---> radeln

also isch bi debai (übersetzt Baldifränkisch: also ich bin dabei)


----------



## TiJoe (15. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> der aus Bayreuth?
> Klar, nimm ihn mit!



Nein, der aus Frankfurt! 





Train on, Joe!


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Februar 2013)

Na, da muss ich als wieder heimgekehrter Neufranke doch auch mit. Als ich letztes Mal nachgeschaut habe, stand sogar noch ein Titanrad im Keller. 

Termin ist eingetragen. Als Endstation plädiere ich aus absolut uneigennützigen Gründen für Gräfenberg.


----------



## shutupandride (15. Februar 2013)

A Wahnsinn, die Anzahl wird langsam hart
hätt ich nicht erwartet ...


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2013)

ich brauch zum übernachten eine suite mit kingsizebett für mich & mein ego sowie ein beistellbettchen für meinen besten kumpel...


----------



## TiJoe (18. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Mein "best friend" Andi fragt die Woche mal an, ob er an dem WE frei bekommt.
> 
> Dann komme ich zu zweit! ;-))
> 
> Gruß Joe



Yippiiaehh!

Andi hat den Urlaubsantrag genehmigt bekommen! 

Ich / wir kommen zu zweit und freuen uns auf ein Doppelzimmer...

Bringen auch beide Titan-Hobel mit! 

Grüße, Joe!


----------



## shutupandride (19. Februar 2013)

Mail an Kai, der mir gerade geschrieben hat, dass das Jägerheim in Nürnberg am 31.05. schon ausgebucht ist, an Euch alle zur Info:

Also hotelmäßig würde ich in jedem Fall in einem der östlichen Stadtteile bleiben (Zerzabelshof, Mögeldorf, Laufamholz, Gleisshammer, Wöhrd, ...), damit wir relativ eng beieinander sind und uns Sa früh auch wieder finden.
Spontan hätte ich euch den Petzengarten, Hotel Klughardt, Drei Linden, Apartments Tokus, Creativ Park Hotel, Hilton (da sind leider gerade keine Preise online abrufbar), Gasthof 3 König, Pension Christl, Park Hotel Laufamholz, Zur Friedenslinde vorgeschlagen.
Vielleicht nehmen die Auswärtigen einfach DZ miteinander (was ihr bitte unter Euch ausmacht), damit die Kosten nicht explodieren.  

Zu den Übernachtungen in Pottenstein: die Plätze werden langsam knapp, ich werde für die, die schon zugesagt haben, heute buchen (Doppelzimmer, für Baldi ein Einzelzimmer) und euch die Kontodaten zusenden.
Die Herren       @versus,       @drinkandbike,       @opi13,       @Jaypeare und       @Jesusfreak sollen mir bitte noch ihre Zimmerpräferenz (EZ/DZ) nennen. In meinem Vorschlag (Pottensteiner Stuben) gibt es nur noch Doppelzimmer!
Danke!

A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (19. Februar 2013)

ich sage nur -----Gasthof 3 König ------gebucht


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Zu den Übernachtungen in Pottenstein: die Plätze werden langsam knapp, ich werde für die, die schon zugesagt haben, heute buchen (Doppelzimmer, für Baldi ein Einzelzimmer) und euch die Kontodaten zusenden.
> Die Herren       @versus,       @drinkandbike,       @opi13,       @Jaypeare und       @Jesusfreak sollen mir bitte noch ihre Zimmerpräferenz (EZ/DZ) nennen. In meinem Vorschlag (Pottensteiner Stuben) gibt es nur noch Doppelzimmer!
> Danke!
> 
> A.



DZ für


----------



## TiJoe (19. Februar 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich sage nur -----Gasthof 3 König ------gebucht



Das hier?

http://gasthof-drei-koenig.de/index.php3


----------



## shutupandride (19. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Das hier?
> 
> http://gasthof-drei-koenig.de/index.php3


ja.


----------



## TiJoe (19. Februar 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich sage nur -----Gasthof 3 König ------gebucht



Dito! 

@ Kai: Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht? 

Gruß Joe


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Dito!
> 
> @ Kai: Mitfahrgelegenheit gesucht?
> 
> Gruß Joe



ja .....dann können wir im Auto schonmal den Handkäääs ansetzen


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ja .....dann können wir im Auto schonmal den Handkäääs ansetzen



lüften nicht vergessen


----------



## TiJoe (19. Februar 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ja .....dann können wir im auto schonmal den handkäääs ansetzen :d



pn!


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Februar 2013)

_volx_
_ gerade teamsitzung hinter mir_
_ auch im mai sind unsere 2 stellen noch nicht besetzt..._
_ das heisst organisatorisch wirds für mich echt nicht(planmässig) möglich sein........ ev kann ich  es noch richten wenn wiedererwarten die stelle(n) besetzt werden ................._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (19. Februar 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> _volx_
> _ gerade teamsitzung hinter mir_
> _ auch im mai sind unsere 2 stellen noch nicht besetzt..._
> _ das heisst organisatorisch wirds für mich echt nicht(planmässig) möglich sein........ ev kann ich  es noch richten wenn wiedererwarten die stelle(n) besetzt werden ................._




kannst Du nicht eine wichtige für das Konzept der Einrichtung absolut notwendige Fortbildungsmassnahme daraus machen..???


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Februar 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> kannst Du nicht eine wichtige für das Konzept der Einrichtung absolut notwendige Fortbildungsmassnahme daraus machen..???


 ich hab seit januar fast jedes weekend weiterbildungen(z.b  kackethik in unserem job- you know 
 und eben arbeiten muss man auch noch.....
 und pfingsten gehe ich mit meiner liebsten dame unser jubiläum feiern...
 2 weiterbildungen im mai und auch noch freiwünsche... echt schwer......

 wie gesagt ich tue wass ich kann wenns klapppt super
 ansonsten
 glänze ich mit abwesenheit





foto da es wohl  dieses jahr nicht befummelt werden kann von euch...


----------



## shutupandride (19. Februar 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> foto da es wohl  dieses jahr nicht befummelt werden kann von euch...


achmenno.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich hab seit januar fast jedes weekend weiterbildungen(z.b  kackethik in unserem job- you know
> und eben arbeiten muss man auch noch.....
> und pfingsten gehe ich mit meiner liebsten dame unser jubiläum feiern...
> 2 weiterbildungen im mai und auch noch freiwünsche... echt schwer......
> ...



Und für den "Kleinkram" willst Du Dein Amt aufgeben?


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Zu den Übernachtungen in Pottenstein: die Plätze werden langsam knapp, ich werde für die, die schon zugesagt haben, heute buchen (Doppelzimmer, für Baldi ein Einzelzimmer) und euch die Kontodaten zusenden.
> Die Herren       @versus,       @drinkandbike,       @opi13,       @Jaypeare und       @Jesusfreak sollen mir bitte noch ihre Zimmerpräferenz (EZ/DZ) nennen. In meinem Vorschlag (Pottensteiner Stuben) gibt es nur noch Doppelzimmer!
> Danke!
> 
> A.



Werde Stand jetzt alleine kommen, habe aber nichts gegen ein halbes DZ einzuwenden, falls sich ein Mutiger findet. Vorausgesetzt dem Zimmerpartner wachsen nachts keine langen Reißzähne und kein Fell.


----------



## opi13 (19. Februar 2013)

hab auch nichts gegen ein Doppelzimmer einzuwenden , würde die andere Betthälfte belegen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und keine Angst ich bin harmlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich sage nur -----Gasthof 3 König ------gebucht



wir sind dann am freitag auch da!


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Februar 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> hab auch nichts gegen ein Doppelzimmer einzuwenden , würde die andere Betthälfte belegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann gute Nacht. 

 @shutupandride: Buchst du das für uns?


----------



## shutupandride (20. Februar 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Na dann gute Nacht.
> 
> @shutupandride: Buchst du das für uns?



also ich hab gestern in Pottenstein 6 DZ gebucht für versus stoph jesusfreak alex alex harry joe andi kai thomas stephan jay und ein EZ für baldi
heute kommt noch misterxt und bernhard mit einem DZ dazu.
wenn alles komplett ist, werde ich noch versuchen, die fahrradstellplätze für den zug zu reservieren und irgendwann machen wir noch eine umfrage, ob am freitag genachtfahrtet oder gestadtbesichtigt wird.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Februar 2013)

Ich wär auf jeden Fall für eine Abend-/Nachtfahrt am Freitag 
Da kann man sich ja auch die eine oder andere Flasche Bier in den King Cage stecken, ist ja dann Sommer und der Flüssigkeitshaushalt will reguliert werden!!


----------



## TiJoe (20. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte mich ja für eine Kombination begeistern.

Eine Nachtfahrt mit befülltem King Cage durch Nürnberg mit Teilbesichtigungen...

Joe


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Februar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ich könnte mich ja für eine Kombination begeistern.
> 
> Eine Nachtfahrt mit befülltem King Cage durch Nürnberg mit Teilbesichtigungen...
> 
> Joe





wann kommt man schon wieder nach Nörnbärch....


----------



## MisterXT (20. Februar 2013)

@shutupandride: deine Mail hab ich bekommen. Nur Blick ich hier Thread grad nicht durch, wer mit wem! 
Aber ich hab nix gegen Doppelzimmer. Und ich hab keine Käsefüsse oder schnarche. 

Drei Könige selber buchen? Ist jetzt noch jemand alleine?


----------



## Altitude (20. Februar 2013)

@Don
schad fei...
 @zigarettenbürschle
subber der bub!


----------



## MisterXT (20. Februar 2013)

Des wead subba!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2013)

baldi ist nun mit mir und stoph auch im drei könig gebucht! haben die eigentlich eine hotelbar? könnte lustig werden ))


----------



## TiJoe (20. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> baldi ist nun mit mir und stoph auch im drei könig gebucht! haben die eigentlich eine hotelbar? könnte lustig werden ))



Vielleicht den ein oder anderen "Kennenlerndrink"? 

Kai, Joe und Andi sind nämlich auch schon drei Könige...

Greets Joe!


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2013)

eben drum ;-)


----------



## opi13 (21. Februar 2013)

MisterXT( Robert) und meine Wenigkeit sind auch bei den 3 Königen am Freitag Abend vertreten   


Gruss Thomas


----------



## drinkandbike (21. Februar 2013)

......nicht das es im Hotel drei Könige mit ner bottleparty und Flaschendrehen auf den Zimmern endet


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2013)

und am nächsten tag keiner mehr radfahren kann / will...


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> DZ für



grundgütiger 



Gesendet von meinem PMP5080B mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## shutupandride (21. Februar 2013)

versus schrieb:


> und am nächsten tag keiner mehr radfahren kann / will...


untersteht Euch!


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2013)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> grundgütiger



nicht goschen, kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (21. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Februar 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hab heute bei Alex abgesagt. Im gleichen Zeitraum stehen die Vogesen mit Freunden (RR, MTB, Moped) an.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch allen und macht schöne Fotos!


ja wie gesagt schade, aber Vogesen sind ein starkes Argument.
Viel Spaß ebenso!


----------



## Jaypeare (1. März 2013)

So. Drei Könige ist für Freitag Abend gebucht. Ich glaub wir haben den Laden komplett für uns.


----------



## versus (1. März 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So. Drei Könige ist für Freitag Abend gebucht. Ich glaub wir haben den Laden komplett für uns.



das glaube ich langsam auch


----------



## singlestoph (2. März 2013)

mir ist heute was teillackiertes titaniges mit schaltung zugelaufen .....

ich könnte also auch mit gängen und passender grösse ....

ich tu mal slicks runterreissen, breiter lenker , schöner sattel usw dran .
avid ultimate bremsens hab ich auch noch um das XT zeux etwas zu überdecken.
Die SID (die mit der dukelblaumetallic-Brücke) ist innen noch perfekt korrosionsfrei 

kamera liegt zu hause also keine Bildrz


----------



## TiJoe (2. März 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mir ist heute was teillackiertes titaniges mit schaltung zugelaufen .....
> 
> ich könnte also auch mit gängen und passender grösse ....
> 
> ...



Net lang schnacken!

Schrauben und kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2013)

wir sprechen über die electric blaue sid titanium???

war lange meine traumgabel. du wirst doch irgendwo eine kamera rumliegen haben, oder muss ich jetzt echt noch vorbeikommen?


----------



## singlestoph (2. März 2013)

ohne Titanium aber Ti Bremssockel und eine Ti Schraube für unten find ich auch noch....

am schluss hab ich gemerkt das meine Bomber Z2 X-Fly von 2000 genau die Selbe Farbe hat wie der Rahmen .....

Federn tun die auch eher nicht, spielt also keine grosse Rolle ob die oder die 60mm Sid


----------



## versus (3. März 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> Ti Bremssockel



ich dachte deshalb hiess die titanium.


----------



## singlestoph (3. März 2013)

SID Race Dual ÄÄR (steht dran) in sehrvermutlich elekro-Blau


----------



## shutupandride (3. März 2013)

oh, ganz vergessen:
8 DZ in P sind gebucht.
Weitere Infos folgen nächste Woche ...


----------



## TiJoe (3. März 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, ganz vergessen:
> 8 DZ in P sind gebucht.
> Weitere Infos folgen nächste Woche ...


----------



## versus (3. März 2013)

benebeneprima! 

ist das eigentlich fully-, oder hartteil terräng?


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ist das eigentlich fully-, oder hartteil terräng?



Je nach Gusto. Mit Wurzeln, Felsen und steilen Up- und Downhills ist zu rechnen, die Fränkische ist Karstgebiet und somit schroff. Hätte ich ein Ti-Fully würde ich lieber das nehmen, aber ich hab ja auch eine Fahrtechnik-Allergie, die ich mit Federweg behandeln muss.


----------



## nebeljäger (3. März 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, ganz vergessen:
> 8 DZ in P sind gebucht.
> Weitere Infos folgen nächste Woche ...



hoffentlich auch eines für mich....

dann kann es losgehen....


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> dann kann es losgehen....



Wenn ich einen Wunsch äußern dürfte: Bitte bitte mit dem Eriksen-Yeti. Das würd ich wahnsinnig gern mal aus der Nähe sehen. 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand bei den drei Königen angefragt, wie es mit Bike gesichert abstellen aussieht? Falls nicht mach ich das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (3. März 2013)

... bin wegen dem "passenden" Ti Untersatz am hadern... würde aber Zeit mal wider mehr auf 26" zu cruisen....
aber, ob die Bocksbeuteltrails auch auf kleinen Rädern zu meistern sind?????  

Bike(s)....
Im Notfall in die Küche der 3 Könige...


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> benebeneprima!
> 
> ist das eigentlich fully-, oder hartteil terräng?



Ich bin bisher alles in der Fränkischen und im Fichtelgebirge mitm Hardtail gefahren


----------



## TiJoe (4. März 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ... bin wegen dem "passenden" Ti Untersatz am hadern... würde aber Zeit mal wider mehr auf 26" zu cruisen....
> aber, ob die Bocksbeuteltrails auch auf kleinen Rädern zu meistern sind?????



26" Ti-Hardtails können quasi alles...

...je nachdem wer drauf sitzt! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> 26" Ti-Hardtails können quasi alles...
> 
> ...je nachdem wer drauf sitzt!
> 
> Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (4. März 2013)

mal schauen, wenn ich bis dahin doch noch ein paar km zusammenbekomme, dann komme ich mir die fully. wenn mein "saisonbeginn" so weitergeht, dann bin ich froh um jedes gramm, das ich weniger hintereuch her zerren muss


----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> mal schauen, wenn ich bis dahin doch noch ein paar km zusammenbekomme, .....


keine Angst.
Das kriegen wir schon hin, Du bist fit genug



nebeljäger schrieb:


> hoffentlich auch eines für mich....


na klaro !


nebeljäger schrieb:


>


ich fürchte sogar, dass es manchmal so steil wird, dass selbst du schieben musst


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> mal schauen, wenn ich bis dahin doch noch ein paar km zusammenbekomme



das schreit nach einem fränkisch-schweizerisches grupetto


----------



## nebeljäger (5. März 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ......
> 
> ich fürchte sogar, dass es manchmal so steil wird, dass selbst du schieben musst



na dann, bin eh ein passionierter Bikeschieber...


----------



## shutupandride (5. März 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> na dann, bin eh ein passionierter Bikeschieber...


Jessas, Du spinnst eh, Freundla !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2013)

Ich schiebe und gruppettiere dann mit.


----------



## shutupandride (6. März 2013)

macht euch nicht ins Hemd, das schaffen wir schon.
Wird ja keine Himalaya-Expedition ...


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2013)

Naja, aber bei der müsste man sich nicht schämen, wenn man am Berg verreckt. 

Obwohl der kleine Kulm ja schon fast großzügig aufgerundet ungefähr weniger als ein Zehntel ...


----------



## Altitude (7. März 2013)

aber vielleicht sollten wir ein Basislager und ein Sauerstoffdepot in der Todeszone einrichten...


----------



## shutupandride (7. März 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> aber vielleicht sollten wir ein Basislager und ein Sauerstoffdepot in der Todeszone einrichten...


... und vielleicht für den Notfall noch Amphetamine und Opiate von meinen Klienten?


----------



## Jaypeare (7. März 2013)

Das Basislager steht in Pottenstein und die Sauerstoffzufuhr wird in Form von Bierschaum organisiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (7. März 2013)

Kinners: Net jammern, Fahren!!! ;-)


----------



## MisterXT (7. März 2013)

Ich freu mich auf die Sauerstoffzufuhr!


----------



## shutupandride (12. März 2013)

sodala.
Obwohl mir Bahnmitarbeiter (am Schalter und über die Hotline) im Vorfeld sagten, man könne -und müsse sogar- für 16 Leute Fahrradstellplätze im Zug reservieren, ist die Auskunft nun (bei der 3fach versuchten Buchung), dass man im Nahverkehr unter 100km überhaupt nicht reservieren kann. Seeeehr geil!!!

Es gibt nun 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Wir bleiben bei der bisherigen Route, Basti bzw. ich organisieren einen 7,5t LKW oä und fahren die Bikes zum Startpunkt. Haftung für Schäden an denselben übernehmen wir natürlich nicht, sollte aber bei ordentlicher Schlichtung aber auch normalerweise nix passieren.
2. Wir fahren mit dem Zug nach Gräfenberg und von dort aus eine Schleife mit rund 70km nach Pottenstein und rund 60km nach Nürnberg; Zugreservierung wiederum nicht möglich, ein Mitarbeiter des hiesigen öpnv meinte aber, da sehe er kein Problem, da auf der Strecke auswärts ohnehin nix los sei und ein Rausschmiss daher sehr unwahrscheinlich. Das ist auch mein Bild von der Bahnauslastung auf der Strecke.
3. Fahrt mit den Autos nach Egloffstein, von dort aus 70km nach P und 30+x nach Egloffstein zurück.

Gebt mir bitte ein Stimmungsbild zu den ganannten Optionen.
Danke!


----------



## drinkandbike (12. März 2013)

also kann man nicht alles so beibehalten wie geplant ?? Bikes in den Zug und einfach Anreise zum Startpunkt ? Der Schaffner wirft doch nicht 16 Mann mit Bikes aus dem Zug ? Wie lange dauert denn die Anreise überhaupt.

Ich würde halt gerne fahren ....

kai aus F (in freudiger Erregung - Vorfreude )


----------



## TiJoe (12. März 2013)

Wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden habe, dann präferiere ich Version 3!

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (13. März 2013)

wenn ich das richtige lichtenfels gefunden habe, dann dauert die zugfahrt eine gute stunde, richtig?


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2013)

jepp ist a bisserl was um ne stunde mim zug von n nach lif

-> ich bin übgrigends für variante 3 (mit den autos nach eggloffstein)
-> käme harry und mir als "heimschläfer" in fü sehr gelegen...


ohne schwarzmalen zu wollen:
uns (6 incl. bikes) hat vorletzes jahr die bahn mal von fü nach ba nicht mitgenommen - wg. "platzmangel im zug" und "keiner reservierung"


----------



## versus (13. März 2013)

also mir ist es eigentlich wurscht. die "schweizer" delegation wird eh mit dem auto kommen und ist so gesehen mobil. 

ich probiere es gerne mit der bahn wie bisher geplant und jammere auch nicht, wenn wir rausfliegen und was anderes überlegen müssen. 

kurz: bin bei allem dabei!

würde bei allem anderen nicht die zwischenunterkunft wegfallen, die jetzt schon gebucht ist?


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2013)

ich denke nicht - wenn ich den alex richtig verstanden habe:

-freitag zabo (nbg)
-freitag/samstag pennen nbg
-samstag abfahrt egloffstein od. lichtenfels
- samstag/sonntag pennen pottenstein
- sonntag egloffstein od. lichtenfels

oder?


----------



## shutupandride (13. März 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> ich denke nicht - wenn ich den alex richtig verstanden habe


ja, P Übernachtung ist fix, alles andere ist (noch) flexibel.
Eine passable, sauerstoffzeltfähige Strecke für alle Varianten zu finden, ist nicht das Problem. Da wird Euch geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## opi13 (13. März 2013)

bin da auch flexibel und schließe mich versus an ,


----------



## MisterXT (13. März 2013)

Die Version mit dem LKW finde ich doof. Bei allem andern bin ich dabei!

Ich denke, ich komme auch mit dem Auto nach N, also bin ich da sehr flexibel.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. März 2013)

Alternativvorschlag: Für 16 Bikes brauchen wir doch keinen LKW, da langt ein Sprinter oder sowas. Selbst wenn nicht alle Bikes reinpassen, sollten so wenige übrig bleiben, dass Zugfahren kein Problem mehr darstellt. Einen Transporter in Sprintergröße kann man für ca. 40 - 50 EUR pro Tag mieten, macht ca. 3 EUR pro Nase. Da kostet das Fahrradticket wahrscheinlich mehr.

Bleibt die Frage zu klären wer den Sprinter fährt und am gleichen Tag wieder zurückgibt. Da sollte sich doch jemand finden lassen, der wird am Freitag Abend zu ein bis drei Bierchen eingeladen und dann läuft das, oder?

Variante 2 und 3 sehe ich abgesehen von der Anreise als weitgehend gleich an. Von Gräfenberg nach Egloffstein sind es weniger als 10 km, das ist also eigentlich egal.


----------



## shutupandride (26. März 2013)

News from the front:

Habe 13 Busunternehmer angeschrieben, einige haben keine Zeit, andere keinen AnhÃ¤nger und wieder andere verlangen ab 495 â¬ aufwÃ¤rts ...
Das mit dem Sprinter/LKW wÃ¤re auch aus meiner Sicht praktikabel, leider ist keiner in Sicht, der sich als Fahrer (Samstag frÃ¼h + Sonntag abend) "opfern" wÃ¼rde.

Somit bleiben aus meiner Sicht zwei Optionen Ã¼brig:
1. Busanmietung (Zusatzkosten von ca. 30 â¬ pro Nase) und Beibehaltung der "alten" Route von Bad Staffelstein nach NÃ¼rnberg, quer Ã¼ber die FrÃ¤nkische Alb oder
2. Mit dem Auto nach Egloffstein und von dort aus eine Tour Ã¤hnlichen Charakters

Zu Tour 1: In der nÃ¶rdlichen Alb bis ca. HÃ¶he Bamberg, hoher Anteil an Flurbereinigung, daher relativ wenig Trails, aber einige "konditionelle" (Staffelberg, Giechburg, GÃ¼gel), und relativ wenige landschaftliche (z.B. Trockental bei der HeroldsmÃ¼hle) Highlights, ab dann hoher Trailanteil und Highlights Ã¤hnlich wie 2.
Zu Tour 2: Hier wÃ¼rde ich eine Tour durch einige TÃ¤ler (und selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch HÃ¶hen) der FrÃ¤nkischen Schweiz zusammenbauen, gespickt mit Highlights und hohem Trailanteil ...

So das wars erstmal,
A.


----------



## TiJoe (26. März 2013)

OK, ich bin für 2!


----------



## drinkandbike (26. März 2013)

Variante 2


----------



## MisterXT (26. März 2013)

Auch 2. 
Ich hätte im Auto noch gut Platz für einen Beifahrer und drei Bikes.


----------



## cluso (27. März 2013)

Variante 2


----------



## opi13 (27. März 2013)

ebenfalls 2 ;    je 1 Rad und Beifahrer hätten noch Platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (27. März 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> ebenfalls 2 ;    je 1 Rad und Beifahrer hätten noch Platz


hm, ich glaub nicht, dass du noch Platz hast, Du musst schließlich (hoffentlich nicht nur für meine gierigen Griffel) ein one-off, ein potts, ... und was auch immer du noch rumfliegen hast, zur Ansicht mitnehmen 

  @cluso: bist dabei?! ist gebongt

@ALL: so sei es !


----------



## versus (27. März 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @ALL: so sei es !



prima! klingt gut für mich.

jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass ich überhaupt mitfahren, bzw. mithalten kann. 

mein knie lässt leider immer noch kein biken zu und die letzte runde mit dem renner am see entlang (sagenhafte 36km, ~10hm, 25er schnitt) ging zwar einigermassen, aber danach war es wieder schlechter...


----------



## shutupandride (27. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt hoffe ich nur noch, dass ich überhaupt mitfahren, bzw. mithalten kann.


komm, hör auf, du musst auf alle fälle kommen.
allzu "hart" wirds eh nicht sonst hätten wir es an einem tag gemacht, außerdem haben wir von früh bis spät zeit ...
was macht denn das knie für sachen?


----------



## versus (27. März 2013)

wird schon werden. hole mir bald noch eine zauberspritze beim gelenkprofi-doc ;-)


----------



## Altitude (28. März 2013)

@versus

kniegelenksprobleme (arthose) hab ich auch - probier mal dona (2x täglich)


----------



## versus (28. März 2013)

dona habe ich schon zuhause. allerdings habe ich eine schleimbeutelentzündung, da hilft das nur bedingt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. März 2013)

da hast du wieder recht...


----------



## drinkandbike (28. März 2013)

Gibts fÃ¼r die Knie nicht auch was aus Titan...?ð


----------



## shutupandride (28. März 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> probier mal dona (2x täglich)


aus der westvorstadt werd ich nimmer schlau, döner gegen schleimbeutelentzündung tststs ...
ich würd´s wie gesagt mit quarkwickel oder kohlblättern probieren, aber so lange wie du schon rumhantierst is des wohl a nix


----------



## versus (28. März 2013)

quarkwickel, essigsaure tonerde, aiona heilerde-wickel...
alles schon durch 

es ist ja auch schon sehr viel besser und im alltag kaum zu spüren, aber mit druck radfahren liegt einfach (noch) nicht drin.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. April 2013)

Wir haben den Druck ja eh höchstens vom Bier und nicht beim Radfahren. 
Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.

Biete auch einen Platz für Mitfahrer + Bike. Falls wir Platzprobleme bekommen, kann ich wahrscheinlich auch ein Auto mit Heckträger für 3-4 Bikes und Mitfahrer organisieren, das müsst ich aber mit a bisserl Vorlauf wissen.


----------



## Altitude (6. April 2013)

notfalls räum ich meinen bulli ganz leer


----------



## versus (6. April 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wir haben den Druck ja eh höchstens vom Bier und nicht beim Radfahren.
> Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall.



 danke!


----------



## TiJoe (6. April 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> notfalls räum ich meinen bulli ganz leer



Bulli? 

Sehr schön! Ich bringe auch einen mit... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Altitude (6. April 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Bulli?



na ja - so einer halt:


----------



## versus (6. April 2013)

ganz schön bulliger bulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. April 2013)

na ja, der fahrer ist ja auch kein hungerhaken...


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. April 2013)

Ich hab n netten Kollegen, der wohnt in Lichtenfels und hat einen langen VW Bus Transporter... Da passen (wenn man immer ne Lage Karton dazwischen legt und nicht allzu pingelig ist wegen Kratzern) auch einige Räder rein. Soll ich den Mann mal wegen einer oder zwei Fahrten fragen? Für Spritgeld und zwei Kästen Bier ist er schon für solche Aktionen zu haben glaube ich...


----------



## TiJoe (7. April 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> na ja - so einer halt:



Oh man, dass ist unfair! 

Du hast nicht nur die schöneren Räder, sondern auch noch den schöneren Bulli. 

Mal schauen ob ich nicht noch eine andere Disziplin finde... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. April 2013)

Vielleicht hast du ja den Größeren?


----------



## versus (7. April 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja den Größeren?



ehrgeiz?


----------



## TiJoe (8. April 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du ja den Größeren?



Eieiei, ich meinte eher eine "bikebezogene Disziplin"...


----------



## Altitude (8. April 2013)

sattelstützendurchmesser


----------



## Jaypeare (8. April 2013)

Vorbau?


----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2013)

Bikehosenlederbreite?

cooler Tanker, Alti!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (11. April 2013)

Mal eine dumme Frage.

Wir treffen uns am Freitag in Nürnberg.
Samstag laden wir die Bikes in diverse Autos und tuckern nach Egloffstein.
Dann fahren wir die beste Tour aller Zeiten durch die Fränkische mit Ziel irgendwo bei Lauf, Hersbruck oder wie auch immer.
Sonntag Abend stehen wir dann in Lauf, Hersbruck oder wie auch immer - und die Autos stehen in Egloffstein.
Alle Nichtselbstfahrer (Auto mein ich) sind fein raus, setzen sich in die S-Bahn, tuckern nach Nürnberg und gut.
Was machen die anderen? S-Bahn oder Zug nach Egloffstein wird schwierig. Stellen wir also einen Bulli (wie bullig und groß auch immer) am Ziel bereit?

Oder hab ich das jetzt komplett falsch verstanden und es wird eine Rundtour?


----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ... S-Bahn oder Zug nach Egloffstein ...


nein, natürlich fahren wir zurück nach Egloffstein, alles andere wäre Quark.


----------



## Altitude (11. April 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nein, natürlich fahren wir zurück nach Egloffstein, alles andere wäre Quark.


= rundtour


----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> = rundtour


mein kluger Freund aus der Vorstadt kennt sogar das Fachwort, Respekt


----------



## Altitude (11. April 2013)

wem das "gedisse" zwischen alex und alex manchmal a bisserl seltsam vorkommt - hier ein kleiner buchtipp


----------



## versus (11. April 2013)

ahso! und ich dachte schon ihr hattet schon mal was miteinander ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ahso! und ich dachte schon ihr hattet schon mal was miteinander ))


nein, ich fürchte wir haben einfach denselben dreckigen Humor...

nächste Woche werde ich voraussichtlich mal die Strecke abfahren, evtl gibt´s ja sogar Föteli ...


----------



## drinkandbike (20. April 2013)

wenn einer der Herren sowas braucht (gegen Bares)





kann ich es zum Treffen mitbringen - Grösse M-L - Sattelrohr 45,5 - Oberrohr am Rohr gemessen 57,5


----------



## cluso (20. April 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> wenn einer der Herren sowas braucht (gegen Bares)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gottseidank mir zu klein.

*puuh*


----------



## shutupandride (20. April 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> wenn einer der Herren sowas braucht (gegen Bares)kann ich es zum Treffen mitbringen - Grösse M-L - Sattelrohr 45,5 - Oberrohr am Rohr gemessen 57,5


mach mal ein gscheites bild, erkennt man ja nix außer dem steuerrohr ...


----------



## drinkandbike (20. April 2013)

so ...
nochmal in Gross


----------



## shutupandride (20. April 2013)

also entweder Du (Schraubprobleme) oder ich (Wahrnehmungsprobleme) hatten zu viel Handkääs ... das VR ist doch ein 26er oder???
ansonsten schickes Teil, mir aber -zum Glück- zu kurz
(mitnehmen darfst Du es dennoch gerne ...)


----------



## versus (21. April 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> "gedisse" zwischen alex und alex



interessiert ihr zwei euch eigentlich für fussball ))))))


----------



## Altitude (22. April 2013)

ich persönlich nur zu derby-zeiten:


----------



## versus (22. April 2013)

dachte ichs mir doch


----------



## shutupandride (22. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> interessiert ihr zwei euch eigentlich für fussball ))))))


schlimmer.
ich hab sogar in der E und D Jugend beim Glubb gespielt.
Ruhmreich war das aber weder für den Glubb in Sachen Jugendarbeit noch sportlich für mich.
und zu gestern: die eine Mannschaft schafft locker den Klassenerhalt, die andere ist schon seit gefühlten 20 Spieltagen abgestiegen; da zeigt man sich doch gerne -aus Mitleid- generös


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. April 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> da zeigt man sich doch gerne -aus Mitleid- generös



zu gütig


----------



## shutupandride (28. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> zu gütig


hätte ich geahnt, dass die eine Woche später gegen die Dorftanztruppe aus Hoppelheim verlieren, wäre meine Milde -für beide- wohl entfallen


----------



## shutupandride (3. Mai 2013)

imbressiohnen
durch große



und kleine täler



mit viel



und wenig Wasser



an fetten Bäumen



durch kleine 



und an großen Höhlen 



und großen 



und weniger großen Riffen vorbei



und natürlich über Wiesen und Trails



so ungefähr wird es in 4 Wochen sein.


----------



## opi13 (4. Mai 2013)

das sieht gut aus  , da kann mann sich drauf freuen


----------



## TiJoe (4. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ...so ungefähr wird es in 4 Wochen sein.



Wirklich hübsche Gegend, aber am Wetter arbeitest Du bitte noch mal nach! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2013)

oh mann...


----------



## MisterXT (5. Mai 2013)

Uiuiui, ich bin heute das erste mal nach dem Winter wieder 65km am Stück Gefahren. Fazit: in den vier Wochen muss ich noch ordentlich fahren...

Und trotzdem freu ich mich!


----------



## shutupandride (6. Mai 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> das sieht gut aus  , da kann mann sich drauf freuen


auf alle Fälle, ich freu mich wie Sau 



TiJoe schrieb:


> ... am Wetter arbeitest Du bitte noch mal nach!


ich fürchte ich habe keinen (guten) Draht zu übernatürlichen Sachen



versus schrieb:


> oh mann...


ach komm, ned oder? 



MisterXT schrieb:


> Fazit: in den vier Wochen muss ich noch ordentlich fahren...


keine Sorge, wir haben den gaaaaanzen Tag Zeit


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ach komm, ned oder?



ich war am feiertag mit stoph biken (1.5 std / 300hm). das ging ganz gut, aber danach hat sich das knie doch wieder deutlich gemeldet 


















heute ist es aber nicht schlechter als sonst, was mich hoffen lässt. 
kurz: ich werde weiter locker biken und hoffe es ist bis anfang juni weg, bzw. so gut ist, dass ich mir 2 x 60km zutraue. könnte ich theoretisch auch nach dem ersten tag abbrechen und irgendwie mit dem öffentlichen zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (10. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> könnte ich theoretisch auch nach dem ersten tag abbrechen und irgendwie mit dem öffentlichen zurück?


salve.
also wir kommen am ersten Tag etwa zur Hälfte ganz nah (ca 5km) am BHF Ebermannstadt vorbei, wo Du leicht nach Nürnberg zurückfahren könntest.
In Pottenstein ist die (Bus-)Verbindung nicht so prickelnd
http://www.vgn.de/komfortauskunft/auskunft/?
aber machbar.
bezüglich Fahrradmitnahme äußern sie sich aber leider nur vage, müsste aber normalerweise schon klappen
http://www.vgn.de/tipps/fahrradmitnahme/
Notfalls lassen wir Dein Rad bei meiner Oma und wir holens So abend abend ab oder ich schicks Dir nach Frbg oder ich kümmere mich höchstselbst um das Teilerecycling


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oder ich kümmere mich höchstselbst um das teilerecycling:d


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2013)

ich helf beim "verwerten"...


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2013)

welches darfs denn sein


----------



## shutupandride (10. Mai 2013)

die obern beiden sind schon schneckig
die anderen sind auch ned verkehrt aber ich hab leider schon mit retro-/herumstehundnichtgefahrenwerdenzeug abgeschlossen (jedenfalls stelle ich das dem familienfrieden zuliebe nach außen glaubhaft so dar)


----------



## chriiss (10. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. Mai 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> - Rennräder/Crosser hast du außerdem noch



stimmt 









nachdem es dem knie heute nicht schlechter get, als vor dem biken, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich alle noch brauchen werde


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Mai 2013)

Nana, jetzt hast du's uns ja wieder mal voll unter die Nase gerieben


----------



## shutupandride (10. Mai 2013)




----------



## versus (10. Mai 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Nana, jetzt hast du's uns ja wieder mal voll unter die Nase gerieben



ausser nase reiben kann ich ja leider nicht viel reissen


----------



## TiJoe (13. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt
> nachdem es dem knie heute nicht schlechter get, als vor dem biken, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich alle noch brauchen werde



Das ist einerseits zwar sehr schade (ich hätte mich dem Serotta erbarmt...), aber andererseits freue ich mich sehr für / auf Dich!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Altitude (13. Mai 2013)

ACHTUNG - UMFRAGE:

Moin die Herren,
wir haben zwei Optionen für den Freitag Abend - beides zusammen wäre cool wird aber zeitlich eng:

a) Nightride durch die Stadt mit Sightseeing 
- Abendessen an Döner-, Curryworscht-, Bradworschtbude schnell auf die Hand...je nach Hunger und Geldbeutel - Getränke gibts dann über die Gassenschänke oder aus dem eigenen Rucksack

b) entspannter Griller auf öffentlichen Grillplatz an historischer Stelle (Reichsparteitagsgelände) 
net so weit wech vom Hotel - Bier, Weckle, Fleisch und Bradwörscht kaufen wir ein und wir lassen dann nen Helm rumgehen...

Gruss aus Fädd

der Alex

(in diesem zusammenhang möchte ich auch meine abwesenheit für samstag und evtl. sonntag mit großem bedauern mitteilen - ich darf meine garage neu elektrifizieren und ausräumen - garagentor wird am folgenden montag eingebaut)


----------



## drinkandbike (13. Mai 2013)

bin für den Nightride!

kai


----------



## drinkandbike (13. Mai 2013)

nochmal Werbung hier in die Runde..

cielo chris king 29 Frame - Grösse M-L - Bild sollte bekannt sein - Übergabe bei Treffen möglich (dazu gibts dann Äppler (Apfelwein) und Handkäs.


----------



## TiJoe (13. Mai 2013)

a)!


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2013)

probeessen an einem möglichen stop beim nightride (opt a):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2013)

a oder b

hauptsache authentisch!


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Mai 2013)

Weil ich Zugroasder mich in N noch nicht so wahnsinnig gut auskenne: a)


----------



## shutupandride (14. Mai 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Weil ich Zugroasder mich in N noch nicht so wahnsinnig gut auskenne: a)


Nochad bist Du gorka Frang-ge?


----------



## Altitude (14. Mai 2013)

des is doch dodal worscht...


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Mai 2013)

Ich als Oberfranke bin für a) dass ich a moll wos fo Nämberch seh
Nightride find ich immer witzig...


----------



## shutupandride (14. Mai 2013)

ok, dann ist die Entscheidung wohl da, wir machen einen Nightride.
Denkbar ist vieles, z.b. auch Teilnahme an der allmonatlichen Fahrraddemo "Critical Mass" um 18h, was einer langsamen Stadtbesichtigung mit Fahrrädern nahekommt, oder auch eine kurze Tour über die Nürnberger Heimtrails, oder oder oder ....

Letzten Endes hängt es eh davon ab, wann wir den Haufen beieinander haben.
Könnt ihr schon sagen, wann ihr ungefähr im 3 König sein werdet ?     @MisterXT  @Jaypeare  @versus  @Baldi  @nebeljäger  @TiJoe  @drinkandbike  @cluso


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Mai 2013)

Bitte bringt euch vor allem gescheite Beleuchtung mit! Stress mit der Rennleitung vermeiden wir lieber...


----------



## opi13 (14. Mai 2013)

habe Brückentag und bin dadurch flexibel , kann auch schon um 9 auf der Matte stehen , wenn gewünscht


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Nochad bist Du gorka Frang-ge?



Ja schon, aber aus Oberfranken. Also bin ich in Unterfranken im feindlichen Ausland. 

Kenn mich in Nürnberg halt so gar nicht aus. Von der Lorenzkirche zur Burg finde ich und wo der Wöhrl ist weiß ich auch, das wars dann aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (14. Mai 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber aus Oberfranken


aha, na vllt kennst Dich ja dann besser in der Fränkischen aus als ich Mittelfranke


----------



## TiJoe (15. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Letzten Endes hängt es eh davon ab, wann wir den Haufen beieinander haben.
> Könnt ihr schon sagen, wann ihr ungefähr im 3 König sein werdet ?     @_MisterXT_  @_Jaypeare_  @_versus_  @_Baldi_  @_nebeljäger_  @_TiJoe_  @_drinkandbike_  @_cluso_



Ich bin an der Entscheidungsfindung dran. Es gestaltet sich schwieriger als erwartet, aber es wird demnächst eine Entscheidung geben! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (15. Mai 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> habe Brückentag und bin dadurch flexibel , kann auch schon um 9 auf der Matte stehen , wenn gewünscht


naja, so früh muss ned sein, sonst machen wir schon am Freitag eine lange Tour, wie ich mich kenn 
ich könnte so ab 14/15h


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2013)

so ab 15 uhr könnt ich auch in zabo sein


----------



## drinkandbike (15. Mai 2013)

ich hänge zeitlich am shuttle von Tijoe dran...oder ich fahr halt eigenständig


----------



## TiJoe (15. Mai 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich hänge zeitlich am shuttle von Tijoe dran...oder ich fahr halt eigenständig



Gemach, gemach!

Ich bin dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (15. Mai 2013)

Hatte kurz überlegt den Zug ab Gräfenberg zu nehmen, aber des is doof.

Komme also mit dem Auto, bin zeitlich recht flexibel (ab 16 Uhr sollte alles machbar sein) und kann sowohl hinwärts an der Strecke Gräfenberg -> Igensdorf -> Eckental -> Heroldsberg (oder in der Nähe davon) als auch rauswärts nach Egloffstein noch jemanden mitnehmen. 

Mehr als ein Mitfahrer samt Bike wird wohl leider nicht gehen, wird sonst zu eng mit den Bikes.

Ach, und wo wir gerade bei der Einstimmung sind (das in diesem Threadzusammenhang unpassende Werkzeug bitte ich zu entschuldigen):


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2013)

ich muss tatsächlich recht kurz vorher bescheid geben, ob ich überhaupt komme. ich habe die nächsten tage zeit ein paar probefahrten zu absolvieren und zu testen was drin liegt.

wenn ich komme, dann klingt a für mich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Baldi (15. Mai 2013)

Gibt's nicht noch eine Option C ? 

Currywurst, Nightride, Nightclub?

Fragen kann man ja mal, oder?


----------



## TiJoe (16. Mai 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Gestern Abend bekam ich die Bestätigung meiner Befürchtung.
Mein Freund Andi bekommt auf seiner neuen Arbeitsstelle leider nicht frei!  
Alles Reden und Bitten half nicht, wir müssen uns leider damit abfinden.

Dementsprechend ist in der Pension "Drei Könige" noch ein Platz in meinem DZ frei. Hat da jemand Bedarf, oder soll ich auf EZ umbuchen? 

Allerdings hat Andis Absage auch einen Vorteil:
Ich kann nun deutlich früher anreisen! 

@ drinkandbike: Ich habe den Freitag frei und würde gerne möglichst früh los, so dass wir den Berufsverkehr auf der A3 möglichst umgehen. 
Was wäre dein frühestmöglicher Startzeitpunkt an dem ich Dich abholen könnte?

Gruß Joe


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Nightclub?



zwischen 03:30 und 03:45 ist im offiziellen Programm "zur freien Verfügung" eingetragen - viele Spässe


----------



## cluso (16. Mai 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> probeessen an einem möglichen stop beim nightride (opt a):




Das sieht doch schon mal sehr sportgerecht aus.

 

Bezüglich Anreise hänge ich mich an Hr. Nebeljäger dran.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2013)

....da ich mit Abwesenheit brilliere
Ne bitte nimmt mir jemand ein Fritz Kola mit ?
Ich bin dann hier 



Viel Spaß euch allen !


----------



## MisterXT (16. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle noch mit dabei. Auch wenn der Titanhobel grad mit verbogenen Umwerfer rumzickt...

Bis Nürnberch schaff ich es gut so bis um 16:00. 

Und ja, ich bin auch für Option A.


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bitte nimmt mir jemand ein Fritz Kola mit ?



ich drück nem schweizer einen sixpack in die hand...


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2013)

oder wilst Du auch ne Limo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2013)

O.M.F.G. 

Sportsfreund Altitude (der der Tour ja leider nicht beiwohnen kann) hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass an dem Wochenende Bierfest mit 37 Fränkischen Brauereien im Burggraben ist ...
Hoffe, ihr behaltet der Tour zuliebe die Kontrolle über euren Durst 

http://www.bierfest-nuernberg.de/


----------



## cluso (17. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> O.M.F.G.
> 
> Sportsfreund Altitude (der der Tour ja leider nicht beiwohnen kann) hat mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass an dem Wochenende Bierfest mit 37 Fränkischen Brauereien im Burggraben ist ...
> Hoffe, ihr behaltet der Tour zuliebe die Kontrolle über euren Durst
> ...



Äh, sollen wir die Räder überhaupt mitbringen, oder reicht leichte Trinkkleidung?


----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Äh, sollen wir die Räder überhaupt mitbringen, oder reicht leichte Trinkkleidung?


trotz aller zu erwartenden Widrigkeiten, Hindernisse und Prüfungen steht natürlich das schönste Hobby der Welt im Mittelpunkt


----------



## drinkandbike (17. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> trotz aller zu erwartenden Widrigkeiten, Hindernisse und Prüfungen steht natürlich das schönste Hobby der Welt im Mittelpunkt



welches nun ?? Ich fahr zweigleisig.


----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> welches nun ?? Ich fahr zweigleisig.


Madonna, das wird was
Absagen kann man das alles nicht mehr, oder?!


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Mai 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> ich drück nem schweizer einen sixpack in die hand...



Grazie


----------



## shutupandride (17. Mai 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Grazie


sehr schade dass Du nicht kannst.
Hoffe es klappt noch bei den zwei fraglichen Schweizern ...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sehr schade dass Du nicht kannst.
> Hoffe es klappt noch bei den zwei fraglichen Schweizern ...



Ja ich bedaure es schon, glaub mir
Aber diesmal hat meine Ehe  und die verbundene Harmonie
Vortritt 
Hoffe das ich mit den Zürcher Jungs 
noch was unternehme ) der farntrail volki ...)


----------



## TiJoe (17. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Madonna, das wird was
> Absagen kann man das alles nicht mehr, oder?!



No way!

Ich werde auf jeden Fall da sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sehr schade dass Du nicht kannst.
> Hoffe es klappt noch bei den zwei fraglichen Schweizern ...



morgen gehts zu fuss um den mürtschenstock. mal sehen wie das geht.

 @Don: farntrail geht auf jeden fall


----------



## Baldi (17. Mai 2013)

Volker, es kommt guet, s'Frankenland ruft mit 37 Bierdegus, 15 min. Nachtclub, den feinsten Currywurst-Pommes Stationen, feinen Kumpels und Trails, dass ich mich nicht mal getraue meine 26er mitzunehmen......


----------



## shutupandride (18. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> morgen gehts zu fuss um den mürtschenstock. mal sehen wie das geht.


und wie war´s, hast Du schon eine Tendenz?


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2013)

************ ! ! !

keine tendenz, sondern eine unverrückbare entscheidung, sowie einen gips, zwei krücken und einen knöchelbruch!

beim abstieg im schneefeld umgeknickt, danach noch 1000hm abgestiegen und bis eben in der notaufnahme. ich glaubs echt nicht


----------



## opi13 (19. Mai 2013)

oh , das klingt nicht gut, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gute Besserung und Kopf hoch !


----------



## singlestoph (19. Mai 2013)

achdu******** .... viel schnelle besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Mai 2013)

ver****ter kack wortfilter


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ************ ! ! !


aaaargh, was für eine Scheis.sss.sss.sse
so eine Megakakkke.
um mich nicht in Floskeln zu verlieren, schließe ich mich opi an


----------



## TiJoe (19. Mai 2013)

Oh man, sehr schade für dich und uns!

Ganz liebe Besserungswünsche, lass Dich nicht unterkriegen!

Joe


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2013)

holy shit - gute besserung - alles wird (hoffentlich) gut!


----------



## Baldi (19. Mai 2013)

oh mist unser einziger Übersetzer. Volker, dass kannst Du uns nicht antun


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> oh mist unser einziger Übersetzer. Volker, dass kannst Du uns nicht antun



 ihr werdet sicher auch so klarkommen 

danke allerseits.


----------



## chriiss (19. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Mai 2013)

Ach du sch... 

Schließe mich den allgemeinen Genesungswünschen an. Gute Besserung und alles Gute.


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2013)

ungefähr 3min nach diesen fotos hat es dann knack gemacht




murgsee von ver.sus auf Flickr




murgseefurggel von ver.sus auf Flickr

wunderschöne tour, eigentlich


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. Mai 2013)

Volker, gute Besserung, ich heb dir den Ultegra Umwerfer für dein On One auf! Beste Grüße aus der Fränkischen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (19. Mai 2013)

Wunderschön, abgesehen von den Folgen. 

Steht eigentlich die Route schon? Pottenstein als Etappenziel bleibt, nehme ich an? Ist euch denn die Runde von Pottenstein nach Pegnitz vom dortigen Radsportclub bekannt? Sehr geile Tour, 40 km, knackig anstrengend und viele tolle Trails.


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Mai 2013)

die Theke im 3 König wird sehr einsam sein..

Gute Besserung


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Steht eigentlich die Route schon? Pottenstein als Etappenziel bleibt, nehme ich an? Ist euch denn die Runde von Pottenstein nach Pegnitz vom dortigen Radsportclub bekannt? Sehr geile Tour, 40 km, knackig anstrengend und viele tolle Trails.


ja, Tour steht schon länger.
Wir wollen sie morgen früh um 7.00h zu fünft in Angriff nehmen, mal sehen ob wir´s schaffen ... Treffpunkt ist der große Wanderparkplatz vor Egloffstein in der Linkskurve von Gräfenberg aus; wenn Du Bock hast: pn.
Die Touren von den Radioaktiven aus der Bravo kenn ich nicht aber es sind sicher Sachen, die man kennt (Rotkreuz über den Schlossberg?) ...
Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Mai 2013)

Bei dem Wetter und dann auch noch um 7 Uhr in der Frühe? Nein danke.  Hab außerdem Nachmittags schon was vor.

Aber viel Spaß und gute Fahrt.


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2013)

ohhh neiiiiin...... Volker du Pechvogel....

wünsch dir auch alles Gute, Schmerzfreiheit und eine schnelle Genesung...


----------



## spoony (20. Mai 2013)

Volker, auch von mir gute Besserung - hätte nicht sein müssen zu dieser Jahreszeit...


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2013)

danke! das hätte es wahrlich nicht...

ich entere einfach mal diesen faden mit ein paar bildern der wanderung - wenn ich schon nicht mitfahren kann 

locals




hinter den zacken radelt gerade der nebeljäger rum 




abgelaicht








blühendes












plätscherndes




spriessendes




da hinten links gehts dann drüber




hatte mein neues 14-24 dabei, tolle linse!


----------



## TiJoe (21. Mai 2013)

Oh man, bei solchen Bildern bleibt mir als Großstädter fast die Luft weg...

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (21. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> abgelaicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (21. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> locals



hiervon hätte ich bitte gerne 1000gr "dry aged" am knochen


----------



## shutupandride (21. Mai 2013)

so, für die GPS Fäns schonmal der (geplante) Originalverlauf bis km 59,x, danach frei interpretiert; insgesamt werden es wohl zwischen 120 und 140km und 3-3500hm.
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117660.html


----------



## MisterXT (21. Mai 2013)

Ja sauber. Ordentlich Höhenmeter. 

Aber wir haben ja Zeit, habt ihr gesagt!


----------



## Baldi (21. Mai 2013)

Danke Alex, aber hast Du noch einen GPS Track mit den markierten Curry-Wurst-Ständen und den Bierzelten? Ich find so nix in der Gegend?


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2013)

in der frängischen gibt's ka curryworscht 

a bier findest du frisch gebraut in jedem kaff
aufm wech - egal ob im zelt oder in der wirtschaft
- a brauerei hat's da in fast jedem haus...


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Mai 2013)

Statt Currywurst kann ich Schweinebraten empfehlen. Der kostet in der Fränkischen wahrscheinlich durchschnittlich weniger als die Currywurst in der Schweiz 
In der Held-Bräu Gastsätte kriegt man für n Zehner locker zwei Bier und n leckeren Schweinsbraten: 






Held-Bräu

(Das is jetzt mehr so die nordöstliche Fränkische Schweiz Richtung Bayreuth)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (22. Mai 2013)

Und ein richtig leckeres Bier 

Obwohl - das gilt eigentlich für die gesamte Fränkische. Das Aufsesser ist nicht so meins, aber sonst war bisher keine Enttäuschung dabei.

In Franken isst man Currywurst übrigens ohne Curry und am Stück, dafür im Brötchen. Heißt dann Bratwurst.


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2013)

@Baldi: in effi auf dem märtplatz steht mehrmals die woche ein currywurstmobil mit einem original berliner wurstbräter drin. die ist gar nicht so schlecht ;-)


----------



## TiJoe (22. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> so, für die GPS Fäns schonmal der (geplante) Originalverlauf bis km 59,x, danach frei interpretiert; insgesamt werden es wohl zwischen 120 und 140km und 3-3500hm.
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.117660.html



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich den genauen Ablauf irgendwie noch nicht so richtig mitgeschnitten habe... 

Naja, ich fahre euch einfach hinterher, dass klappt schon! 

Joe


----------



## Baldi (22. Mai 2013)

Das ist jetzt aber wirklich einfach. Treffen uns zw. 16.00-17.00h beim 3.König. Da kann jeder wählen zw. Bier, Bieer, Bieeer und Bieeeeer hicks. Dann auf den Zug. Die, die verpennen fahren gleich durch zum nächsten Bieeeeeeeer. Die anderen schnetzeln husch 75km und 1500hm hin nebst ein, zwei Bieeeeeeeeeeeer. Abendessen in Pottenstein nebst einem Glas Bieeeeeeeeeeeeer, je nach dem eine zweites oder drittes Bieeeeeeeeeeer. Und dann geht's wieder retour locker 75km bei weiteren 1500hm. Zum Abschied bitte kein Bieeeeeeeeeeeeeer mehr.......


----------



## versus (22. Mai 2013)

ich mache mir langsam sorgen um euch


----------



## TiJoe (23. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber wirklich einfach. Treffen uns zw. 16.00-17.00h beim 3.König. Da kann jeder wählen zw. Bier, Bieer, Bieeer und Bieeeeer hicks. Dann auf den Zug. Die, die verpennen fahren gleich durch zum nächsten Bieeeeeeeer. Die anderen schnetzeln husch 75km und 1500hm hin nebst ein, zwei Bieeeeeeeeeeeer. Abendessen in Pottenstein nebst einem Glas Bieeeeeeeeeeeeer, je nach dem eine zweites oder drittes Bieeeeeeeeeeer. Und dann geht's wieder retour locker 75km bei weiteren 1500hm. Zum Abschied bitte kein Bieeeeeeeeeeeeeer mehr.......




Aaaahhhhh, jetzt habe ich es geschnallt! 

Das Leben kann so einfach sein...


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2013)

dass die zugreisten uns immer auf bier reduzieren müssen


----------



## shutupandride (23. Mai 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> ... den genauen Ablauf ...


kein Problem.
von Egloffstein aus sinds auf dem GPS-Track 59,1km auf der Strecke, die wir auch so fahren werden, der Rest des Tracks entspricht nicht der Originalstrecke nach Egloffstein zurück, da zu viiieeeel D) zu kurz für 2 Tage.


----------



## drinkandbike (23. Mai 2013)

oh Gott ----komme ich da mit 32-42 Übersetzung überall hoch .???
egal übernehme auch die rote Laterne


----------



## shutupandride (23. Mai 2013)

also ich als durchschnittlich begabter radfahrer würde mit so einer übersetzung hier nicht fahren wollen.
das kleine blatt kann man schon gebrauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (23. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> also ich als durchschnittlich begabter radfahrer würde mit so einer übersetzung hier nicht fahren wollen.
> das kleine blatt kann man schon gebrauchen



kann sein das ich im Vorfeld nun mit einer Migräne ausfalle.....


----------



## shutupandride (23. Mai 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> kann sein das im Vorfeld nun mit einer Migräne ausfalle.....


nix läuft !!!


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Mai 2013)

Locker bleiben. Anstiege sind in der Fränkischen zahlreich und oft steil, aber selten lang.

Ich gehe doch mal davon aus, dass wir mehr als genug Zeit haben und alle entspannt genug sind, dass keiner sich schämen muss, wenn er mal ein Stück schiebt.

Eigentlich rechne ich fest damit, dass mir das auch passieren wird.


----------



## drinkandbike (24. Mai 2013)

während dem Schieben kann man dann auch ein Bier trinken..


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Mai 2013)

Du versuchst gerade mit aller Macht deinem Nick gerecht zu werden, oder?


----------



## shutupandride (24. Mai 2013)

So, genug mit dem Geplänkel, jetzt wirds Ernst

*Affbassn !*

Da die meisten Auswärtigen gegen 16 Uhr kommen werden und auch wir gegen diese Zeit der Sklaverei entrinnen, würde ich sagen, wir treffen uns ab 16.00h beim 3 König und werden bis spätestens 18.00h gen Stadt starten, bis hoffentlich die letzten eingetrudelt sind.
Sagt mal bitte Bescheid, ob das so ok ist, ansonsten gibt´s einen anderen Plan.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Mai 2013)

Ok.


----------



## opi13 (24. Mai 2013)

jep ,


----------



## TiJoe (24. Mai 2013)

Na gut, ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (24. Mai 2013)

wenns sein muss - ok


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. Mai 2013)

16 Uhr geht klar! Das is doch in der Nähe da wo du wohnst Alex, oder? Muss ich fast nochmal überlegen, ob ich mir die Rennradtour BT-N am Freitag doch spare...


----------



## Altitude (25. Mai 2013)

wo sind denn die 3 könige?


----------



## TiJoe (25. Mai 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> wo sind denn die 3 könige?



Im Morgenland?!


----------



## MisterXT (26. Mai 2013)

Basst!

Bin 16:00 im Morgenland!


----------



## TiJoe (27. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal Männers, habt ihr eigentlich alle Matsch-Reifen aufgezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (27. Mai 2013)

jop, kurz vor dem Winter immer


----------



## Jaypeare (27. Mai 2013)

Hör auf, das macht mir echt Kopfzerbrechen. Matschreifen hab ich nur auf dem Fully, und das hat eine andere Radgröße. Die Wildrace'r am Titanradl sind im Trockenen super, auf Matsch äußerst besch...eiden.

Muss mal sehen, wo ich auf die Schnelle noch ordentliche 29er Matschreifen herkriege, Onlinebestellung wird wohl knapp werden. Hat jemand eine Reifenempfehlung?

Ach ja, vergesst die Regenausrüstung nicht. Der Wetterbericht macht nicht unbedingt Mut.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Mai 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Sagt mal Männers, habt ihr eigentlich alle Matsch-Reifen aufgezogen?




 @Altitude @Jesusfreak
http://www.gasthof-drei-koenig.de/


----------



## Altitude (27. Mai 2013)

d a n g e . . .


----------



## shutupandride (27. Mai 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ach ja, vergesst die Regenausrüstung nicht. Der Wetterbericht macht nicht unbedingt Mut.


wir nehmen´s einfach wie´s kommt, Spezialumbauten werde ich jedenfalls keine vornehmen, meine racekings sind auch ruckzuck dicht. 
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter Ende der Woche dann tatsächlich aussieht, da gibt es hin und wieder Diskrepanzen (sagt der unerschütterliche Optimist) ...


----------



## Baldi (27. Mai 2013)

sieht doch mal gar nicht so übel aus.

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/wetter/vorhersage/woche/nurnberg_de_106271


----------



## TiJoe (27. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> sieht doch mal gar nicht so übel aus.
> 
> http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/wetter/vorhersage/woche/nurnberg_de_106271




Naja: 

http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-egloffstein-18227162/wetterprognose.html

Kegeln soll ja auch ganz nett sein...


----------



## Baldi (27. Mai 2013)

Machen wir es bis Freitag so, wer den besten Wetterbericht verlinkt kriegt ein Bier


----------



## opi13 (27. Mai 2013)

besser ist der leider auch nicht , nur übersichtlicher 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002402


----------



## shutupandride (27. Mai 2013)

*âIch freue mich, wenn es regnet. Denn wenn ich mich nicht freue, regnet es auch.â

- Karl Valentin
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baldi (27. Mai 2013)

Mit dem Wetterochs gewinnst bestimmt nix. Nimm den schnell wieder runter


----------



## shutupandride (27. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Mit dem Wetterochs gewinnst bestimmt nix. Nimm den schnell wieder runter


ok, erledigt


----------



## nebeljäger (27. Mai 2013)

Also,

ich wünsche mir ...

-das ihr alle die dicksten Traktorreifen aufzieht....
-sauft wie die Löcher
-selbige in euren Traktorreifen fährt um den restlichen Rollwiderstand zu erhöhen...

dieses Wetter.....:






....damit ich mit diese Reifen fahren kann(um euch bei meiner unterirdischen Form überhaupt folgen zu können...)





notiert Alex?


----------



## TiJoe (27. Mai 2013)

Ohne Worte... 

http://abload.de/img/p1040493larger1u3n.jpg

"Die Leinleiter hat ihr Bett verlassen und Wege großflächig überflutet..."

Vielleicht noch an Schwimmflügel denken? 

Immer noch vorfreudige Grüße!

Joe


----------



## shutupandride (27. Mai 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> http://abload.de/img/p1040493larger1u3n.jpg
> 
> "Die Leinleiter hat ihr Bett verlassen und Wege großflächig überflutet..."


... und das macht sie *sehr *selten in ihrer Eigenschaft als Trockental um diese Jahreszeit !!!!
Du scheinst ein echter Kenner unserer Gegend zu sein, willst Du uns vielleicht durch unsere Heimat kutschieren? 

     @nebeljäger: (ehemalige) Rennfahrer waren, sind und bleiben in alle Ewigkeit vor allem eines: *Tiefstapler*

@all: freut mich jedenfalls, dass ihr bei der Stange zu bleiben scheint 
Ich würde es (glaub ich) ohnehin nicht fertig kriegen, dem Wirt in Pottenstein weitere Spirenzchen zuzumuten, da er sich einfach sehr cool verhalten hat. Die anderen Pensionen / Hotels in P hätten / haben uns zu dieser Zeit (verlängertes Wochenende, Ferienzeit, "Hochsaison", ... ) ohnehin etwas gesch...
Danke!


----------



## TiJoe (27. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ... und das macht sie *sehr *selten in ihrer Eigenschaft als Trockental um diese Jahreszeit !!!!
> Du scheinst ein echter Kenner unserer Gegend zu sein, willst Du uns vielleicht durch unsere Heimat kutschieren?



Hey, ich hoffe Du hast das nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen. 

Ich freue mich wirklich sehr auf das WE und ich werde auf jeden Fall kommen und Spaß haben! 

Hatte in einem anderen Forum das Bild gefunden und fand es "unterhaltsam"!

Notfalls schwimme ich die Strecke auch ab... 

Alles wird gut und Du bist unser Trailmaster! Ok?

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (27. Mai 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hey, ich hoffe Du hast das nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen.


nein, überhaupt gar nicht 
Hat mein Kommentar auf Dich angepisst gewirkt? So war das jedenfalls auf keinen Fall gemeint.

Da mein Selbstdarstellungs- und im Mittelpunktstehtrieb eher gering ausgeprägt ist, hätte ich aber auch nix dagegen, wenn die Folklore jemand anders übernehmen würde


----------



## Baldi (27. Mai 2013)

@nebeljäger=Tiefstapler, die folgenden Regeln gelten für mich, wenn ich mit Dir mal unterwegs bin, also halt Dich zurück am Wochenende und sonst füllen wir Dich ab

Es soll ja Mountainbiker geben, die sich von Ihren Kollegen zu einer Trainingstour mit dem Rennvelo überreden lassen. Damit Du in einem solchen Fall vorgewarnt bist und nicht schon nach dem ersten Kilometern aus den Schuhen kippst, hier die Übersetzung der grössten Gümmeler-Lügen. Denn wer sich wiederholt von diesen Sprüchen überreden lässt, kann die nachfolgende Saison garantiert in den Wind schreiben.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Wir fahren nur mal locker einige Kilometer flach":




Mindestens 90 Kilometer flott über coupiertes Gelände.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Fahr am Berg Dein Tempo, wir warten oben":




Bereits nach einem Kilometer quälst Du Dich alleine den Pass hoch. Sobald Du mit Puls 180 über die Kuppe rollst schwingen sich Deine Kollegen ausgeruht in den Sattel und lassen es auch bergab derart krachen, dass Du den Rest der Tour kein Land mehr siehst.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Häng Dich hinten rein, wir ziehen dich locker im Windschatten mit":




Kette rechts, mit mindestens 45 km/h gegen den Wind. Nach zwei Stunden hast Du so dicke Oberschenkel, dass Dir problemlos die Hose von Marco Pantani passt. Den Rest der Trainingswoche kannst Du getrost vergessen.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Ich war krank, ich habe überhaupt nicht trainiert":




Der Kerl hat mindestens 2000 km in den Beinen und ist in Topform.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Der Schwächste macht das Tempo":




Du fährst die ganze Zeit im anaeroben Bereich vorne und hinten fahren sie freihändig.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Morgen machen wir Ruhetag":




Zwei Einheiten à 50 km sind immer drin. Die Ortsschild-Sprints dienen "nur zur Mobilisation". Komisch, dass die Kollegen voll drangehen und Dich auf die Parkspur verweisen. Am Abend bist Du auf jeden Fall einmal mehr der Verlierer.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gümmeler = Schweizer (genauer: Berner) Ausdruck für Rennradfahrer.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Mai 2013)

In Neuhaus/Pegnitz ist heute Nacht aufgrund anhaltender Regenfälle ein größerer Teil des Burgberges abgerutscht.

Ich glaube die Tour wird interessant. 

Aber heut is trocken. Ich gehe nachher mal schauen, wie hoch das Wasser im Wald steht und ob der Schlamm schon oben zum Sattelrohr reinläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (28. Mai 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> In Neuhaus/Pegnitz ist ... ein größerer Teil des Burgberges abgerutscht.


oje, Hermann Göring ist die Panzerschokolade ausgegangen


----------



## Baldi (28. Mai 2013)

es gibt ja da so Skinkombis. Hat die schon wer mal als Taucheranzug getestet? Allenfalls könnt das noch ne Überlegung wert sein


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> es gibt ja da so Skinkombis. Hat die schon wer mal als Taucheranzug getestet? Allenfalls könnt das noch ne Überlegung wert sein



Kann dir trocken und naßanzüge ausleihen wenn du magst


----------



## Jesus Freak (28. Mai 2013)

Also ich hab mir heute noch schnell n Norbert Nikolaus vom freundlichen Händler geholt...
Mehr Sorgen im Hinblick auf's Wochenende macht mir allerdings mein Magen-Darm-Trakt, der fühlt sich seit Tagen nicht nach Radl fahren an, Einzelheiten erspare ich euch...


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2013)

leute, freut euch einfach, DASS ihr radfahren könnt :-(

das wetter ist doch nebensache. 

jf, gute besserung!


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> leute, freut euch einfach, DASS ihr radfahren könnt :-(
> 
> das wetter ist doch nebensache.



sagt einer der im trockenen zuhause liegt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (29. Mai 2013)

Fazit der gestrigen 2h-Ausfahrt rund um Gräfenberg und Hiltpoltstein: Die Wege sind in erstaunlich gutem Zustand. Klar war es ab und zu morastig, aber im Großen und Ganzen gut fahrbar (selbst mit der Alibibereifung).

Fies wird es möglicherweise bei Wurzel- und Steinpassagen. Aber wir sind ja alles große Jungs und wissen was wir tun.


----------



## versus (29. Mai 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> sagt einer der im trockenen zuhause liegt.....



nö, sagt einer, der mit gips und dickem haxen auf der baustelle durch den matsch humpelt


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> nö, sagt einer, der mit gips und dickem haxen auf der baustelle durch den matsch humpelt



wünsch dir gute Heilung,

sagt einer der schon xx Komplikationen wegen so einen Schmarrn gesehen hat...


----------



## Baldi (29. Mai 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Fazit der gestrigen 2h-Ausfahrt rund um Gräfenberg und Hiltpoltstein: Die Wege sind in erstaunlich gutem Zustand. Klar war es ab und zu morastig, aber im Großen und Ganzen gut fahrbar (selbst mit der Alibibereifung).



 Halt uns doch bitte weiter auf dem laufenden und berichte am besten stündlich von nun an.....


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Mai 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> Halt uns doch bitte weiter auf dem laufenden und berichte am besten stündlich von nun an.....



Ich stell ne Webcam auf ...


----------



## Altitude (29. Mai 2013)

schick mir mal den link


----------



## TiJoe (29. Mai 2013)

versus schrieb:


> leute, freut euch einfach, DASS ihr radfahren könnt :-(
> 
> das wetter ist doch nebensache.



Hi Volker!

Ich finde du hast völlig Recht! 

Machen wir das Beste daraus. 

Gruß Joe



PS: Gute Besserung!


----------



## cluso (29. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig ein Link für die Hotels zur Hand?

Danke


----------



## TiJoe (29. Mai 2013)

Meinst du den:

http://www.gasthof-drei-koenig.de/

Joe


----------



## shutupandride (30. Mai 2013)

*Obacht!*

Die Ereignisse überschlagen sich, 
clüso, nebeljäger, Bald (+charmanter Anhang) haben gestern Abend abgesagt.
Schade!!!
Ich bitte Euch, die Zimmer selbst zu stornieren und evtl anfallende Kosten direkt mit dem Wirt zu klären http://www.tucherstuben.eu/

Basti hat die Seuche und auch seine Teilnahme ist zweifelhaft.
Gute Besserung!

Für die verbliebenen:
Falls ihr Zweifel habt, sagt bitte bis heute Abend Bescheid, dann werden wir weitersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> *Obacht!*
> clüso, nebeljäger, Bald (+charmanter Anhang) haben gestern Abend abgesagt.




 oh nein! ich hoffe die so aufwändig geplante veranstaltung fällt jetzt nicht ins wasser!


----------



## opi13 (30. Mai 2013)

also ich bin weiterhin dabei , hab mich schon so drauf gefreut ( Schei.. auf das Wetter ) 

aber zu zweit oder dritt brauchen wir auch nicht fahren , oder ?


----------



## drinkandbike (30. Mai 2013)

bin auch dabei (ich hoffe mein Fahrer auch!)

kai aus F.


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Mai 2013)

Gekniffen wird nicht, bin dabei.

Wie viele sind wir denn überhaupt noch?


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Mai 2013)

Bei mir sieht's heute morgen schon besser aus, ich will auf jeden Fall dabei sein wenn's geht! Da freu ich mich jetzt scho seit Monaten drauf. 

@ nebeljäger und Co. 
Schade, dass es bei euch nicht klappt...


----------



## drinkandbike (30. Mai 2013)

tijoe und drinkandbike aus Frankfurt


----------



## nebeljäger (30. Mai 2013)

hab mich auch schon seit Monaten gefreut. Wäre nur zu gerne dabei, und glaubt mir, ich bin kein Schönwetterfahrer....

Leider bin ich gesundheitlich doch noch nicht soweit den ganzen Tag und noch dazu bei Regen und gedämpften Temperaturen durch die Pampa zu brausen....
Cluso gehts ähnlich, das sche&%%wetter der letzten Monate hat seine Spuren hinterlassen...

Machts gut, und habt viel Spass Jungs!!


----------



## TiJoe (30. Mai 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> tijoe und drinkandbike aus Frankfurt



Yeah babe! 

Ich habe ziemlich viel organisiert um bei dem Treffen dabei zu sein, dass mag ich mir eigentlich nicht nehmen lassen! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Mai 2013)

Ist denn von den Zürichern noch jemand vertreten, Stoph, anyone?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (30. Mai 2013)

oh mann echt schade...

-> fädd kommt (aber, leider nur am freitag)


----------



## TiJoe (30. Mai 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Wie viele sind wir denn überhaupt noch?



Gute Frage! 

Hat da mal jemand einen Überblick? 

Joe


----------



## versus (30. Mai 2013)

ja, sieht leider so aus, als käme niemand aus der richtigen in die fränkische schweiz.

ich möchte an der stelle den veranstaltern nochmal sagen, dass es mir echt sehr leid tut und ich die einladung sehr gerne angenommen hätte!


----------



## drinkandbike (30. Mai 2013)

gerade noch fertig geworden - Nürnberg wir kommen


----------



## shutupandride (30. Mai 2013)

schönes Rad und interessante Gabel!

Danke für die rege Anteilnahme, 
da geht einem ja das Herz auf (so man denn eins hat ) ...

Nach meiner Rechnung sind jetzt dabei:
Team Frankfurt, der J, opi, Mister XT, mein Kumpel Stephan, Basti (evtl) und ichselbst  

Mit dem Wirt aus P hab ich eben telefoniert, der ist immer noch cool.
Hätte er eher Bescheid gewusst, hätte er die Zimmer auch noch losgebracht,
so verlangt er aber für die letzten vier Stornierer jeweils 29 Euro.
Ich werde das bezahlen und schicke euch meine Kontodaten.

Ich freue mich nach wie vor drauf,
vllt klappts ja nochmal wann anders ...

Grüße,
Alex.


----------



## TiJoe (30. Mai 2013)

Das macht nach Eva Zwerg doch immerhin acht Hartgesottene! 

Finde ich völlig ausreichend! ;-))

@ Kai: Mächtige Pizza-Ritzel hast du da montiert...

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (30. Mai 2013)

Na passt doch, immer noch eine ordentliche Gruppe. 

Um ein Haar hätte ich auch absagen müssen. Um einem lästigen Knarzen und Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich nachzugehen, habe ich heute die Kurbel ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass einerseits sämtliche Kettenblattschrauben lose waren, andererseits sie aber unlösbar mit ihren Muttern verwachsen waren (Aluschrauben und Loctite mittelfest sei Dank ). Also schnell noch eine Kurbeltransplantation. Manchmal ist es gut, mehrere Bikes zu haben.

Freu mich auf morgen. Bis dann.


----------



## cluso (31. Mai 2013)

Alex nochmal vielen Dank für deine Mühen.

Allen Beteiligten viel Spaß und ich würde sagen aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

Grüße


----------



## TiJoe (31. Mai 2013)

Sagt mal Jungs, soll ich die Badehose und die Laufsachen für das Alternativtraining schon mal einpacken? 

http://www.br.de/nachrichten/bayern-hochwasser-pegel-100.html

Lustig wirds bestimmt...


----------



## Baldi (31. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie hat das leider für mich am Schluss leider nicht wollen trotz Eurer super Organisation und der zu erwarteten Hammertour und Truppe. Da bei mir aber zuletzt auch noch der charmante Anhang Schlapp gemacht hat (Wetter sei Schuld) kneife ich auch und dafür muss ich jetzt leiden

Aber ich bin zuversichtlich das es bald mal klappt. 

Vielen Dank Alex und Euch allen fürs Verständnis und ich habe schon mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen für Euch bestellt. 

Eine Runde Bier geht auf meine Kosten @alex, ach was, mach gleich zwei draus und nimms auf meine Rechnung
....... Ihr müsst ja ein paar mal einkehren.......


----------



## shutupandride (31. Mai 2013)

@cluso: Danke, wird sicher noch die eine oder andere Tour geben. 
Du könntest uns z.B. die Schwäbische Alb zeigen, das wär superg... 
 @TiJoe: gegen Wandern hab ich NIE was, aber ich bin nicht der, der jetzt die Tour in die Tonne haut


----------



## MisterXT (31. Mai 2013)

So, sauber, jetzt ist es soweit. Ihr seid nur noch zu siebt. 

Komm grad aus der Notaufnahme.

Nix Wildes eigentlich aber Biken ist für die nächste Zeit erst mal gestrichen. 





Türrahmen und Schrank waren stärker als meine Fingergelenke. Der Doc hat mir grad mit einer Spritze den Bluterguss aus dem Gelenk gezogen...


 @opi13: du hast für mich das Zimmer reserviert. Bitte schreib mir, was du für mich noch bezahlen musstest. Das bekommst du selbstverständlich zurück. 

 @alex: Bei dir genauso! 


Jungs, habt vielseitig Spass! Ich räum jetzt meine Werkstatt einhändig auf und Denk an euch!


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. Mai 2013)

Oh krass, gute Besserung! Kannst du uns mal eine Komplettansicht deines Radls zeigen, mir dünkt, ich kenn das noch gar nicht?!

Irgendwie steht das diesjährige Treffen ja nicht unter einem guten Stern. Aber ich bleibe optimistisch, vielleicht kriegen wir ja als Ausgleich Samstag und Sonntag wider Erwarten Bomben-Wetter 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start, der Magen hat sich beruhigt!


----------



## drinkandbike (31. Mai 2013)

wir scharren hier schon mit den Hufen......


----------



## TiJoe (31. Mai 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> wir scharren hier schon mit den Hufen......



Na aber Hallo...


----------



## shutupandride (31. Mai 2013)

und bei mir wird das Gehirn grad flüssig und läuft demnächst zu den Ohren ab
hab soeben bei meiner email-Benutzerkennung Ti Treff 2013 eingegeben

  @MisterXT: holy f***in shit, aber mich schockt nix mehr ... schade!
Daten folgen.
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (31. Mai 2013)

Sind unterwegs....haben aber 1 x Hüftschaden und. 1 x Knieprobleme


----------



## opi13 (31. Mai 2013)

das nächste mal benennen wir es um in "Versehrtentreffen"

nochmals gute Besserung 

mach mich jetzt auch in die Spur 

bis dann


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2013)

hey leuts

VIEL SPASS, GUTEN DURST UND *TUT EUCH NIX ! ! !*


----------



## shutupandride (1. Juni 2013)

versus schrieb:


> VIEL SPASS, GUTEN DURST UND *TUT EUCH NIX ! ! !*


oje, wir haben uns gestern schon ausgiebig über unsere körperlichen Gebrechen ausgetauscht ... aber wir haben Jesus und -zur Not- einen Arzt auf unserer Seite, da kann dann eigentlich gar nix schiefgehen
Danke Dir!

  @Baldi: Danke für das Angebot, wir hoffen aber darauf, dass die Versehrtenkasse die Kosten für unsere Reahbilitationsreise übernimmt.

Etz geht´s rund im Karton!


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Juni 2013)

BLA BLA BLA 
Fotos sagen mehr als Worte  
Cheers


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Juni 2013)

gruselige Stille da oben....

Hoffentlich gehts euch gut Jungs!Hier im Rheintal sind Strassen überflutet, Bahnverbindungen gesperrt, Hänge abgerutscht.... 

Machts gut da oben....

http://youtu.be/qmVn6b7DdpA


----------



## drinkandbike (2. Juni 2013)

Hier siehst auch nicht besser aus. Stimmung ist aber gut. Alle haben mittlerweile die gleiche  braune Trikotfarbe


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2013)

gestern in der tagesschau hatte man den eindruck, dass so ziemlich jeder bayerische fluss übe die ufer getreten ist. ich wünsche weiterhin viel spass im matsch!


----------



## drinkandbike (2. Juni 2013)

was so eine Schlammpackung doch ausrichten kann. Meine Freundin sagt ich sehe 20 Jahre jünger aus. Danke an die Veranstalter - Kopf hoch ....für das fiese Wetter konntet ihr nichts. Mir hat es Spaß gemacht und ich würde mich freuen euch mal wieder zu sehen.

...und nun zu den Herrschaften die mit Brüchen, Zerrungen, Nase zu oder sonst was lieber im Warmen geblieben sind. Ihr habt was verpasst.....außer den nassen Trails auch jede Menge Gastfreundschaft.

Grüsse kai aus F.

P:S--habe ein komplettes xx1 Set zu verkaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juni 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> p:s--habe ein komplettes xx1 set zu verkaufen :d


:d


----------



## drinkandbike (2. Juni 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> :d




hey Don.....sowas könnte doch für Dich als älteren Racer  etwas sein. Ich bin damit kläglich gescheitert.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juni 2013)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> hey Don.....sowas könnte doch für Dich als älteren Racer  etwas sein. Ich bin damit kläglich gescheitert.



Eher was für nebeljäger
Ich Brauch immer noch 3 Fach 
Und mir gefällt diese kleine Scheibe an der Kurbel
Gar nicht
Aber bei dem Hype verkaufst du das locker


----------



## Altitude (2. Juni 2013)

als ich am freitag mit meiner tochter kurz beim alex & im hotel vorbeigeschaut hab, hatten se spass!

die wasserstände hier in frangen sind schon ganz schön hoch...ich hab noch nix gehört von den wasserratzen auf didan...

  @Don
schick mir mal deine adresse per pm - isch hab hier noch nen sixpack koffein aus hamburg für dich rumliegen...


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Juni 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...ich hab noch nix gehört von den wasserratzen auf didan...



Als wir vorhin in Pottenstein auseinander gegangen sind, ging es allen gut. Nass wars, schlammig wars, lustig wars. Ein bisschen schade um die arg gekürzte Tour, aber das holen wir ein andermal nach.


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2013)

das klingt doch gut! jetzt schlammkruste abkratzen und dann bilder hochladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (2. Juni 2013)

versus schrieb:


> das klingt doch gut! jetzt schlammkruste abkratzen und dann bilder hochladen



Kamera ging im Schlamm verloren


----------



## shutupandride (2. Juni 2013)

das wetter war, wie wohl überall, der



ebenso wie der zustand der trails um diese jahreszeit und dass wir wohl nur einen sehr kleinen bruchteil der eigentlich geplanten strecke abgefahren sind 
(jammermodus aus)

der guten stimmung tat das aber erfreulicherweise keinen abbruch, auch bedingt durch den -selbstverständlich vernünftig dosierten- einsatz von flüssigen hilfsmitteln.
danke für euer kommen, hat mich gefreut.

ich glaube meinen zu dürfen (so viel wortgewandtheit hätte ich gestern um die zeit nicht mehr zustand gebracht), dass wir uns nicht das letzte mal gesehen haben, natürlich gerne auch mit diesmal absenten herrschaften


ach ja: bilder hab ich keine, was nicht nur an meinen mangelnden fotographischen fähigkeiten lag ...


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Juni 2013)

So, da ich eine Kamera dabei hatte, meld ich mich jetzt mal zu Wort. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass das feucht-fröhliche Wetter und der Schlammüberzug auf Klamotten und Rucksack die Versuchung, die Cam auszupacken und Fotos zu schießen, leicht bis mittelmäßig in Grenzen gehalten haben.  Kurz gesagt, es sind nicht viele Bilder entstanden. 

Nichtsdestotrotz, hier eine Auswahl, in meinem Fotoalbum habe ich alle Bilder online gestellt! 

Freitag abend hab ich mich mit der Frankfurter Fraktion und dem Fürther Alex beim Nürnberger Alex getroffen und eine gute Stunde in seinem Radlkeller verbracht. Über alle zwielichtigen Geschäften breite ich den Deckmantel des Schweigens. Gegen 17 Uhr sind wir Richtung Gasthof Drei König losgefahren (gleichzeitig hat's auch zu Regnen begonnen) und stießen dort auf den Rest der Truppe. Zack wurden unter dem Vordach der Unterkunft schnell mal ein Ti-Rahmen gestrippt (Fotos davon hat TiJoe) und edle Räder bestaunt: 











Da es sich schön eingeregnet hat, wurde die Stadtrundfahrt gecanelt und man machte sich per sound-getuntem Bus D) auf den Weg zum Griechen, wo preiswerte aber sehr köstliche Spezialitäten nebst hopfenhaltigen Kaltgetränken konsumiert wurden und über Carbonrahmen philosophiert wurde (wer findet den Fehler?). 






Der Alex hat unter allseitigem Gejohle seine Ausdauer beim Essen eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt: 






Später ist der Abend im Landbierparadies ausgeklungen und die Franggn haben den Frankfurtern noch beigebracht, was ein WEGBIER aka Weglaseidla ist (Seidla = halber Liter Bier): 






So, hier noch ein Ausblick auf die Trails, den Rest erzähle ich morgen oder vielleicht möchte TiJoe den ersten Teil noch mit seinen Bildern ergänzen?!


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2013)

das sieht doch schonmal nicht schlecht aus! wegbier


----------



## TiJoe (3. Juni 2013)

Moin Jungs!

Nachdem mich gestern gleich der Familienalltag wieder eingeholt hat, leider erst heute Morgen meine Meldung!

Vorab erstmal "Vielen Dank" für die Orga, Planung und Vorbereitung von Alex!  Auch wenn das Wetter sich von einer sehr bescheidenen Seite gezeigt hat, bleibt mir das Treffen in äußerst angenehmer Erinnerung! 

Die von Jesusfreak zugesagten Bilder kann ich leider auch nur bedingt vorzeigen, da ich auf den Trails kein einziges gemacht habe. Ich war mit Schlamm und Wasser auf Brille und Felgenbremsen derart ausgelastet, dass ich keine Muße für Bilder hatte...

Allerdings habe ich das ein oder andere in den Vor- und Nachbereitungsphasen gemacht.
Das Begrüßungsbier nahmen wir in feuchter Umgebung bei artgerechter Beschäftigung zu uns:




Die Bilder des Abends sind ja von Basti schon ausreichend hochgeladen worden! 

Unsere sehr nette Unterkunft in Pottenstein, ohne deren Heizungskeller wir ein echtes Feuchtigkeitsproblem gehabt hätten:




Hier ein Bild nach der Samstag-Tour und nach dem Waschen in der Kneipp-Anlage:




Am Sonntag Morgen kann man den Unterschied erkennen von demjenigen welcher am Vortag im Heizungskeller Säuberungen betrieben hat und demjenigen welcher gleich zur böhmischen Bierspezialität durchgestartet ist... 




Hier noch mal der Alex, der auch eher den Putzunwilligen zuzuordnen ist:




und hier noch ein präoperatives Bild von Thomas, vor der nächsten Schlammpackung:




So ein paar "Insiderbilder" von den Abendgestaltungen bewahre ich noch auf und werde sie bei Gelegenheit nochmal ins Forum einstreuen... 



Alles in allem war es für mich ein wirklich sehr unterhaltsamer und lehrreicher Ausflug mit einer großen Menge an Spaß garniert!

Alex, Stefan, Basti: Ich werde ganz sicher wiederkommen und dann will ich Staub sehen! 

Grüße an alle, ich hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen!

@ Thomas: Alles ok? Nach den Radiomeldungen über Evakuierungen haben wir uns echt Sorgen gemacht... 

L. G. Joe


----------



## Jaypeare (3. Juni 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Unsere sehr nette Unterkunft in Pottenstein, ohne deren Heizungskeller wir ein echtes Feuchtigkeitsproblem gehabt hätten



Ich finde das darf man ruhig nochmal herausstellen, weil es leider nicht selbstverständlich ist: Der Wirt hatte sich angesichts einer Horde schmutzstarrender und aus allen Knopflöchern tropfender Biker gut im Griff. Wir durften den Heizungskeller zum Säubern und Trocknen der Klamotten nutzen, die Bikes standen sicher und trocken in der (privaten) Garage und am Sonntag wurde ein Zimmer bis Mittags "zurückgehalten", so dass Joe und Thomas nach der Sonntagstour dort noch duschen konnten. Gutes Bier und lecker Essen gab es außerdem. Alles in allem:


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Juni 2013)

Und Jesus Freak fährt nun noch ein Moratti ?


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. Juni 2013)

Nee, ich wurde lediglich als Montageständer missbraucht


----------



## cluso (3. Juni 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Nee, ich wurde lediglich als Montageständer missbraucht



Na gibt schlimmeres, oder?


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. Juni 2013)

So Jungens, weiter ging's Samstag gegen 9 Uhr am Gasthof, aufsatteln und los auf die A9 Richtung Pottenstein, wo wir unsere Klamotten und Zahnbürsten eingelagert haben. 
Am Parkplatz Ortseingang Egloffstein hat's dann auch pünktlich zum Beginn der Tour ordentlich das Regnen angefangen, meine persönliche Laune war da ziemlich am Boden, daher gibt's auch keine Bilder. 
Der Zustand des ersten Trails hat auch gleich nach 15 min Fahrt eine deutliche Ansage geliefert, auf welche Bedingungen man sich einzustellen hatte. Ich halte nix von Reifendiskussionen und erst recht nicht von täglichem, dem Wetter angepassten Reifen-ge-wechsel, aber meine Freude über den neuen Nobby Nic am Vorderrad konnte ich nur schwer verbergen . Davon abgesehen möchte ich mich an der Stelle nochmal ausdrücklich beim Alex bedanken, der die Tour völlig alleine und hervorragend geplant hat. Die Trails waren vom Allerfeinsten und bei Regen eine echte Herausforderung. Das hat meine Laune auch schnell besser werden lassen und auch da ich seit einer Woche nicht auf dem Rad gesessen hatte, hat's echt Spaß gemacht! 
Es wurde ja schon davon gesprochen, dass man das Treffen später in 2013 wiederholt und die Wege mal bei gutem Wetter fährt, da bin ich ausdrücklich dafür!!
Die erste Pause in Wichsenstein (kein Witz, hinten auf dem Schild seht ihr's schwarz auf weiß): 












Die Route führte uns nach ca. zwei Stunden zurück nach Pottenstein zur Pension, wo man sich trennte und Stephan, Alex und ich noch weitere zwei Stunden durch die Fränkische getourt sind: 






Um einen Eindruck zu vermitteln, man kann sich MTB in der Fränkischen so vorstellen, dass man immer wieder auf feinsten Trails, die meist wurzelig und wellig sind, in den wunderschönen grünen Wald eintaucht, um dann nach einigen Kilometern wieder auf die Wiese und kleine Hochebenen oder Täler ausgespuckt zu werden. Oft geht es auch entlang kleiner Flüsse (die am Wochenende etwas größer als sonst waren und oft nicht wussten, wo ihr angestammter Platz ist  ). Es gibt zwar keine langen Anstiege zu bewältigen, aber immer wieder fiese, kleine Stiche hochzudrücken. Somit kommen auf 100 Kilometer auch schnell mal 3000 Höhenmeter zusammen, wenn man das will. Regelmäßig sind kleine und große Felsformationen eingestreut, die dafür sorgen, dass die Fränkische Schweiz eines der größten und am besten erschlossene Sportklettergebiete der Welt ist. 











Stephan mit Merlin und Gas: 






Stephans Merlin, das er am Ende der Tour ohne lang zu zögern zwecks Wäsche einfach im Fluss versenkt hat, was mich doch beeindruckt hat (Alex und ich haben uns angeschlossen). 






Mein Pipedream:






Das kann der Frangge immer gut, bleed guggn: 






Damit komme ich zum Ende, vom Samstag abend hab ich keine Bilder, es wurde gut gegessen, mehr böhmisches als fränkisches Bier getrunken, fach-ge-simpelt und Fussball geguckt. 
Die sonntägliche Tour wurde wegen Regens auf ca. zwei Stunden gekürzt, hat mir aber auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht, da der Alex auch da wieder feinste Trails ausgewählt hat! 

Wie schon erwähnt, alle waren von der Idee, das Treffen im Spätsommer zu "wiederholen", sehr angetan, vielleicht findet sich hierfür ein Termin und die Truppe tritt dann noch zahlreicher an. Wir würden uns dann natürlich auch immer noch freuen, die Titanen aus der Schweiz begrüßen zu dürfen. 

*Bis dahin, SERVUS!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (3. Juni 2013)

...das sieht teilweise wirklich bitter aus, und ca. 3-400km nordwestlich von euch scheint seit 3 tagen die sonne.
aber spass scheint ihr ja gehabt zu haben, das ist die hauptsache...


----------



## TiJoe (3. Juni 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Damit komme ich zum Ende, vom Samstag abend hab ich keine Bilder, es wurde gut gegessen, mehr böhmisches als fränkisches Bier getrunken, fach-ge-simpelt und Fussball geguckt.



Na beim Abendprogramm und den dazugehörigen Bildern bin ich doch wieder mal zur Stelle! 

Stefan in der Speicherauffüllungsphase:




Hier sind es drei weitere wackere Mannsbilder:




Die zweite Seite des müden Tisches:




Hhhhmmmm, lecker Hopfenkaltschale:





Schöne Grüße! 

Joe


----------



## opi13 (3. Juni 2013)

da kann ich eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen 

nur noch fix , danke an alle Teilnehmenden und natürlich den / die Organisator/en  

war ne tolle Truppe mit viiieeeel Spass , die frännggischen Trail sind fast nicht zu toppen , wenn´s mal trocken ist komm ich gern wieder 

hier ist zur Zeit Land unter, mich betrifft es aber zum Glück nicht - hab aber ne Stunde länger gebraucht Heim zu kommen 

danke für die Bilder 
Gruss Thomas


----------



## TiJoe (3. Juni 2013)

Ich habe in meinem Album noch ein paar Bilder hochgeladen.

Insbesondere noch ein paar ganz nette von unseren Bikes, welche in der ersten Nacht im Gastraum übernachten durften... 






















Sodele, jetzt steht wieder mal Abendessen mit den Kids an und heute Abend hoffe ich auf weitere nette Beiträge! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## versus (3. Juni 2013)

coole bilder! das ein, oder andere fränkische hätte ich schon gern mit euch getrunken. das mit spätsommer sollten wir immauge behalten.


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juni 2013)

Jungs, mein allerhöchster Respekt für diese Leistung ist euch sicher. 

Bei solchen Verhältnissen gehört ne Riesenmenge Soul dazu sich aufs Bike zu sitzen.. 

Danke für den Bericht!


----------



## Baldi (3. Juni 2013)

Auch meine allerhöchste Hochachtung. Toller Bericht, eindrucksvolle Bilder und ich finde, dies muss bei besserem Wetter unbedingt 2013 für die CHler-Warmduscher nachgeholt werden.


----------



## TiJoe (4. Juni 2013)

Baldi schrieb:


> ... und ich finde, dies muss bei besserem Wetter unbedingt 2013 für die CHler-Warmduscher nachgeholt werden.



Sagt mal, ich dachte ihr ward alle krank? 

Für ein Spätsommer-Treffen sollten wir einfach immer wieder am Alex dran bleiben. Ich glaube die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juni 2013)

oje, ihr lobt uns ja in den Himmel ...
So spektakulär war´s eigentlich gar nicht, mtbiken mit Ganzkörperdusche.
Bernhard: bist Du nicht die Salzkammergut-Trophy 200 mit ganztägiger Regenuntermalung gefahren? Dann ist die harte Sau wohl eher in der Ostschweiz zu suchen

A Gaudi war´s in jedem Fall.

Wegen eines nochmaligen Treffs müssen wir halt schauen, ob genug Interesse bestehen würde, ob wir einen guten Termin finden und wie sich potenzielle Teilnehmer die Ausgestaltung (ein oder mehrere Tage) vorstellen und nicht zuletzt, ob das Weibsvolk (sorry, Feministen!!!) mitspielt.
Ob die Pension in Pottenstein nochmal mitmacht, weiss ich allerdings nicht, die Chefin ging bei der Bezahlung wegen der Buchung (Hauptsaison, Ferien, Brückentag, eine Nacht, Reinigung für nur eine Nacht, ...) eher unsanft mit ihrem Männlein um

     @Jaypeare     @Jesusfreak     @TiJoe
Danke für Bilder und Berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (4. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Ob die Pension in Pottenstein nochmal mitmacht, weiss ich allerdings nicht, die Chefin ging bei der Bezahlung wegen der Buchung (Hauptsaison, Ferien, Brückentag, eine Nacht, Reinigung für nur eine Nacht, ...) eher unsanft mit ihrem Männlein um



Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen .
Finde ich jetzt eher albern. Bei tollem Wetter und Wanderer/Urlauberansturm könnte ich das verstehen, aber der Laden war doch leer. Bei dem Wetter hat sich kein Wanderer raus getraut.

Aber es gibt ja noch ein paar Unterkünfte in der Gegend, die wir verschleißen könnten.


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juni 2013)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt eher albern.


ne, sie meinte halt eher die lange Buchung vorher, wodurch durch unsere eine gebuchte Nacht von 8 DZ sie einigen langfristig Interessierten absagen mussten und durch die eine Nacht ein vergleichsweise erhöhter Reinigungsbedarf besteht, wodurch wiederum der "Reingewinn" relativ überschaubar ist.
War nicht böse gemeint, nur als Seitenhieb auf ihn ...
ansonsten war auch sie cool und ich denke es müsste schon dennoch klappen für den Fall der Fälle, da wir ja auch nicht unerheblich den Umsatz der Wirtschaft  an dem Tag (und ihr ab Sonntag Mittag?! ) angekurbelt haben ...


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Juni 2013)

Vorschläge für eine eventuelle Neuauflage (weil es mir gerade durch den Kopf geht):

- Treffpunkt Bamberg mit abendlichem Rundgang/-fahrt durch die Altstadt (für die "Auswärtigen": UNESCO-Weltkulturerbe) und gemütlichem Ausklang auf  einem der vielen Keller.

- Vielleicht lässt sich dabei auch ein Hausbesuch bei diesem Herren organisieren: http://www.vogel-rahmenbau.de/Impressum.htm

- Tages-Rundtouren (statt Etappentour) mit festem Basislager (z.B. wieder Pottenstein), weil das logistisch einfacher ist.

Würde mich wenn es denn so kommt auch für die Orga mit anbieten.


----------



## opi13 (5. Juni 2013)

was immer Ihr wollt bzw. wünscht , ich bin dabei (wenn es zeitlich passt ) 

Pottenstein war schon schön , und die Trails  
mir hatts die Gegend irgendwie angetan 

beste Grüsse 
Thomas


----------



## TiJoe (5. Juni 2013)

opi13 schrieb:


> was immer Ihr wollt bzw. wünscht , ich bin dabei (wenn es zeitlich passt )
> 
> Pottenstein war schon schön , und die Trails
> mir hatts die Gegend irgendwie angetan
> ...




Dito!!!

...und dann machen wir auch so ein nettes Filmchen! 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/60827020"]WE WERE NEVER BORN on Vimeo[/ame]

Ich stehe drauf! Insbesondere auch auf die Musik!

best wishes! Joe


----------



## shutupandride (7. Juni 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> ...und dann machen wir auch so ein nettes Filmchen!


genau, wir fällen auch dicke bäume mit unterdimensionierten hacken und verschüren das erlegte, *nasse* holz gleich darauf in der blockhütte, die wir zwei tage vorher selbst mit unseren bloßen händen erbaut haben
nein, hipstervideos müssen nicht unbedingt sein in unserer -normalerweise- ziemlich bescheidenen fränkischen heimat
was macht das morati?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (7. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> was macht das morati?



Naja, es hängt halt so rum... 

In meiner momentan etwas knapp bemessenen Zeit, mache ich mich auf Teilesuche.
Hast Du schon Entscheidungen getroffen?

Ach ja, mal wieder btt:

Habt ihr Franken am 30.6. Lust auf Radeln? 

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (7. Juni 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Hast Du schon Entscheidungen getroffen?
> 
> Ach ja, mal wieder btt:
> 
> ...


Entscheidung bzgl. Disccrosser? Nein, spukt ein bisschen was in der Birne aber nix, was mich weghaut 
vllt hätte ich das Morati nicht voreilig gehen lassen sollen ... 

Tour 30/06: bin etz erstmal 2 Wochen in Kroatien (zum Glück hab ich mein Surly ohne Wissen meiner Frau noch im Dachsarg untergebracht und muss mich so nicht mit Strandabhängerei langweilen) und dann schau ich mal; ist aber eher kompliziert, da ich Sa schon in M bin. 
Bist Du wohl in BT?
Bis in 2 Wochen!
A.


----------



## TiJoe (8. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Entscheidung bzgl. Disccrosser? Nein, spukt ein bisschen was in der Birne aber nix, was mich weghaut
> vllt hätte ich das Morati nicht voreilig gehen lassen sollen ... .



"It's all over now baby blue..." 



shutupandride schrieb:


> Tour 30/06: bin etz erstmal 2 Wochen in Kroatien (zum Glück hab ich mein Surly ohne Wissen meiner Frau noch im Dachsarg untergebracht und muss mich so nicht mit Strandabhängerei langweilen) und dann schau ich mal; ist aber eher kompliziert, da ich Sa schon in M bin.
> Bist Du wohl in BT?
> Bis in 2 Wochen!
> A.



BT ist zumindest eine Option.

Ab Sa Mittag bis So Abend bin ich ohne Kinder und Frau.
Da könnte man was anstellen... 

Gruß Joe


PS: Viel Spaß im Urlaub!


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> vllt hätte ich das Morati nicht voreilig gehen lassen sollen ...



tststs alex, IMMER 1 bis 7 nächte drüber schlafen und tiiief in sich hineinhören, bevor man einen rahmen hergibt - VOR ALLEM, wenn er auch titan ist


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> (zum Glück hab ich mein Surly ohne Wissen meiner Frau noch im Dachsarg untergebracht und muss mich so nicht mit Strandabhängerei langweilen)



was um himmels willen hast du da für einen dachsarg, dass man darin ein surly verstecken kann, ohne dass die dame es merkt? 

und vor allem wie erklärst du das beim auspacken? "ach, das hab ich schon gesucht. muss ich nach dem letzten urlaub drin vergessen haben!"


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Juni 2013)

Saugeil! 
30.06. das könnte was werden, ich bin im Prinzip hier... Ich zeig euch gerne ein paar Trails rund um's Wagner'sche Festspielhaus.


----------



## TiJoe (8. Juni 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Saugeil!
> 30.06. das könnte was werden, ich bin im Prinzip hier... Ich zeig euch gerne ein paar Trails rund um's Wagner'sche Festspielhaus.



  

Bis zur finalen Bestätigung brauche ich leider noch ein paar Tage, aber ich bin auf einem guten Weg... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Juni 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Saugeil!
> 30.06. das könnte was werden, ich bin im Prinzip hier... Ich zeig euch gerne ein paar Trails rund um's Wagner'sche Festspielhaus.



Stand jetzt sollte ich da auch Zeit haben.


----------



## Jesus Freak (14. Juni 2013)

Stand jetzt bin ich leider doch nicht in Bayreuth, hüstel 
Wir besuchen Bekannte in Paderborn und ein anderer Termin geht nicht klar. Aber keine Sorge, Trails um Bayreuth kann ich euch ja jederzeit auch an einem anderen Wochenende zeigen!


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2013)

am 30.6. bin ich seit 2 tagen den gips los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juni 2013)

Kopf hoch! 
Ich lieg hier seit gestern flach mit ausstrahlenden Schmerzen im linken Bein und weiß nicht, wo das herkommt... Mein "altes" Bandscheibenleiden ist es imho nicht. Das ist beschi$$en sag ich dir, ich kann mich auch fast normal bewegen aber die Schmerzen machen mich irre. Und gestern mittag saß ich noch topfit auf dem Bike...


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Kopf hoch!
> Ich lieg hier seit gestern flach mit ausstrahlenden Schmerzen im linken Bein und weiß nicht, wo das herkommt... Mein "altes" Bandscheibenleiden ist es imho nicht. Das ist beschi$$en sag ich dir, ich kann mich auch fast normal bewegen aber die Scmerzen machen mich irre. Und gestern mittag saß ich noch topfit auf dem Bike...



na dann wünsche ich jetzt auch mal gute besserung


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juni 2013)

Danke Dir! Morgen geh ich mal zum Doc und hoffe, dass der was Schlaues dazu weiß...


----------



## opi13 (16. Juni 2013)

gute Besserung Euch beiden


----------



## TiJoe (16. Juni 2013)

Jou, ich wünsche euch beiden "Versehrten" auch eine "Gute Besserung"!

Mach dir mal kein Kopf Jesus, ich fahre dann einfach eine nette Taunusrunde! ;-)

L. G. Joe


----------



## Baldi (16. Juni 2013)

@Jesus Freak, tönt nach Überanstrengung. Einfach mal 3-4 Tage nix machen, wirkt Wunder, und heute Abend ne gute Schmerztablette rein.


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2013)

vollständige genesung wünsche ich den versehrten...


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juni 2013)

Danke. 

Hm, wenn ich auf meine letzten Wochen zurück blicke, dann bin ich max. 8 h/Woche gefahren, im Schnitt weniger. Mal sehen, ich bekämpfe den Schmerz gerade mit Bier, die Spritze gestern Nacht von der Ärztin war ein Witz, das muss ne Kinderdosis gewesen sein 
Was mich wundert: In der Gegend des Steißbeins, wo der Schmerz herkommt, spüre ich fast nichts und kann mich auch normal bewegen (abgesehen davon, dass ich links mit der Hand nicht weit runter Richtung Fuß komme). Aber die ausstrahlenden Schmerzen im linken Bein, das ist der Hammer. Ich hab fast geschrien heute nacht. 
Und da ich ja schon ne lange Historie habe mit Bandscheiben und Co. ist die Ungewissheit, was da jetzt los ist, das schlimmste. 

Alles wird gut!


----------



## shutupandride (23. Juni 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> ... ausstrahlenden Schmerzen im linken Bein ...


kack, hört sich nicht gut an.
hatte demnächst auf eine tour gehofft.
man kann sich ja auch so mal treffen, wenn du in nbg bist 
Gute Besserung jedenfalls!

  @versus: naja, ich hab einfach die ganze karre + sarg nachts nochmal ausgeladen, als meine frau schon im bett verschwunden war
leider hat sie früh noch ein fahrradtrikot in meinem rucksack gesehen und wirkte dann etwas unentspannt  
morati: ne, ist schon ok so, ging nur noch um den zeitpunkt des verkaufs (vor oder nach der anschaffung eines disccrossers (da ich leider zu heiss auf das zeug bin)), nun wurde es eben ungeplanterweise vorher ...

  @TiJoe: wird wahrscheinlich bei mir zu hektisch an deinem anhangsfreien wochenende, da da schon sämtlicher anderer quark verwurstelt werden muss. sorry, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben ...  

Grüßla,
Alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (24. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @_TiJoe_: wird wahrscheinlich bei mir zu hektisch an deinem anhangsfreien wochenende, da da schon sämtlicher anderer quark verwurstelt werden muss. sorry, aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben ...
> 
> Grüßla,
> Alex.



Kein Prob.!

Das wird schon irgendwann wieder mal klappen! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## TiJoe (28. Juli 2013)

Moin Männers!

Ich werfe mal den 10. - 11.8. in den Ring!

An dem WE könnte ich in Bayreuth unterkommen und hätte "familienfrei"! 

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (30. Juli 2013)

Hey J.

wie lange willst Du denn fahren?


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Juli 2013)

Fahren wird bei mir noch nix, aber auf'n Bier können wir uns gerne treffen (sag jetzt einfach mal so, ohne die Pläne meiner Frau zu kennen  )


----------



## TiJoe (3. August 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Moin Männers!
> 
> Ich werfe mal den 10. - 11.8. in den Ring!
> 
> ...




Sorry Jungs, ich muss leider einen Rückzieher machen. 

Das WE bekomme ich doch nicht frei!

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...

Ich kläre das nochmal mit Bayreuth und melde mich!

Sorry & Gruß, Joe


----------

